# La mia esperienza e una presentazione



## Orbis Tertius (14 Giugno 2017)

Mi sono appena iscritto al forum e volevo condividere con voi la mia esperienza.
Sono sposato da diversi anni e ho dei figli: non sono mai stato uno stinco di santo ma circa tre anni e mezzo fa ho conosciuto una collega interessante. Dopo un fitto scambio di mail sono arrivati i primi incontri e poi, quella che sembrava un'avventura, è diventata una relazione vera e propria.
Abbiamo vissuto molti alti e bassi ma ci siamo sicuramente innamorati.
Lei è una donna senza figli e ha sempre fatto capire che avrebbe voluto separarsi per stare insieme. Io, pur essendo innamorato perso, non me la sono mai sentita di fare scelte del genere e gliel'ho sempre detto.
Tra l'altro lei è una che, in fatto di tradimenti, scappatelle, relazioni e quant'altro c'è sempre andata giù molto pesante. Mi ha raccontato cose che mi hanno francamente sconcertato e questo mi ha sempre fatto temere che una scelta radicale potesse essere molto rischiosa (della serie: e se faccio la stessa fine del marito).
Devo ammettere di essere sempre stato ferocemente geloso, perché lei è una che piace moltissimo e ha un atteggiamento che spinge le persone a provarci. Non che faccia la gatta morta, assolutamente: ma ha un qualcosa di indefinito che spinge a pensare "io ci provo, una così al massimo mi dice no con un sorriso".
Due mesi fa mi ha lasciato, perché non lascio la famiglia per lei. Ci sta, tutto legittimo. Poi parlando con lei (perché abbiamo continuato a parlare) capisco che comunque la molla finale è stata un altro uomo, impegnato anche lui, molto più giovane di me e tra l'altro estremamente facoltoso.
Che lei abbia in fin dei conti ragione e che la nostra storia era ormai usurata dalla tensione nervosa che provocava, è un dato di fatto. Ma che sia finita così, con l'arrivo di un altro (cosa che ho sempre temuto) mi ha fatto davvero molto male, mi sono sentito usato e poi messo da parte.
Leggendo su internet ho trovato questo vecchio post di un utente:
*Approfitta che sia stata lei a chiudere...come sono passati 2 giorni ne passeranno altri 20 e poi andrà sempre più dissolvendosi la tua reazione...*
*Avere un'amante è terribile almeno che non sia solo sesso...o ancora almeno che non siate disposti a mollare le rispettive relazioni per rifarvi una vita insieme
 ...te lo dico per esperienza:
 O ci si diverte e basta oppure che ci si impegni per costruire un futuro...le storie con sentimenti ma senza prospettive fanno solo male, durante e dopo...
 ...ne vale la pena? Può anche darsi, ma prima o poi tutto finisce e può fare molto male...
*Quanto ha ragione... devo solo fare di tutto per non pensarla. Già quando stavamo insieme l'idea delle sue tante storie mi dava un forte senso di malessere. Adesso, potete immaginare...
Ma da un lato sento che l'incubo è finito e io non ci voglio più rientrare.
Lei già ci sta andando dentro di nuovo... fatti suoi...


----------



## perplesso (14 Giugno 2017)

guarda che questa era solo una collezionista, quando le sei venuto a noia e ne ha trovato un altro più performante, ti ha raccontato la storia del fatto che tu non volevi lasciare la famiglia per lei e hai fatto bene.

ringrazia che la cosa si è chiusa senza danno e cerca di imparare da questa esperienza


----------



## danny (14 Giugno 2017)

Quel tipo di donna non è per sempre.
Ti sei goduto il tempo che lei ti ha dato. 
Sii soddisfatto di quel che hai avuto, senza rimpiangerla. Altro non potevi avere.
Se non sei uno stinco di santo dovresti saperle queste cose...


----------



## Mat78 (14 Giugno 2017)

Concentrati su tua moglie e sulla tua famiglia. Sono loro le persone che hanno bisogno di te e non ricadere più in queste squallide storie.


----------



## eagle (14 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Concentrati su tua moglie e sulla tua famiglia. Sono loro le persone che hanno bisogno di te e non ricadere più in queste squallide storie.


La moglie l'ha citata solo all'inizio del post per dire che è sposato da molti anni ed ha dei figli. Non mi sembra che la famiglia sia una sua priorità.


----------



## Mat78 (14 Giugno 2017)

eagle ha detto:


> La moglie l'ha citata solo all'inizio del post per dire che è sposato da molti anni ed ha dei figli. Non mi sembra che la famiglia sia una sua priorità.


Per questo gli dicevo che ora deve pensare a loro.


----------



## eagle (14 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Per questo gli dicevo che ora deve pensare a loro.


Non ci ha pensato per tre anni e mezzo... Piuttosto sarebbe interessante capire qualcosa sul matrimonio e la moglie. Sono separati in casa? La moglie è all'oscuro di tutto?


----------



## Skorpio (14 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritto al forum e volevo condividere con voi la mia esperienza.
> Sono sposato da diversi anni e ho dei figli: non sono mai stato uno stinco di santo ma circa tre anni e mezzo fa ho conosciuto una collega interessante. Dopo un fitto scambio di mail sono arrivati i primi incontri e poi, quella che sembrava un'avventura, è diventata una relazione vera e propria.
> Abbiamo vissuto molti alti e bassi ma ci siamo sicuramente innamorati.
> Lei è una donna senza figli e ha sempre fatto capire che avrebbe voluto separarsi per stare insieme. Io, pur essendo innamorato perso, non me la sono mai sentita di fare scelte del genere e gliel'ho sempre detto.
> ...


Fine di un incubo... ?...

O inizio di un incubo?....

Non so perché ma do sempre valenza opposta a chi dichiara trionfante:

Ora sono fuori! L'incubo è finito!


Secondo me non è escluso tu debba masticare ancora amaro... E parecchio, con questa avvenente collega


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quel tipo di donna non è per sempre.
> Ti sei goduto il tempo che lei ti ha dato.
> Sii soddisfatto di quel che hai avuto, senza rimpiangerla. Altro non potevi avere.
> Se non sei uno stinco di santo dovresti saperle queste cose...


Si, ne sono convinto anch'io. Sarebbe stata la stessa cosa anche se (per assurdo) avessi lasciato la famiglia per lei.
Perché scrivo per assurdo? *Perché alla famiglia non ho mai tolto un briciolo dell'attenzione che meritava.* E anche questo la mandava in bestia: mai inventato una scusa per stare con lei, se non un paio di apertivi fatti dopo il lavoro (con rientro a casa per le nove) in 3 anni e mezzo di relazione.
Sicuramente adesso devo recuperare il feeling intimo con mia moglie (questo argomento merita un discorso a parte), anche se non sarà facile.
Sono sincero: il livello erotico della ex amante era di tutt'altro pianeta. Forse è questa la cosa più difficile, tornare con i piedi per terra.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fine di un incubo... ?...
> 
> O inizio di un incubo?....
> 
> ...


Certo che mastico amaro, e parecchio pure. Ho anche insistito per tornare insieme, ma nulla.
L'unica volta che stava cedendo ho però avuto paura che lo facesse sul serio.
Insomma, mi piace molto ma fa anche tanto male al mio equilibrio mentale.
Sinceramente spero che col nuovo le vada bene, altrimenti rischio che torna.


----------



## eagle (14 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Si, ne sono convinto anch'io. Sarebbe stata la stessa cosa anche se (per assurdo) avessi lasciato la famiglia per lei.
> Perché scrivo per assurdo? *Perché alla famiglia non ho mai tolto un briciolo dell'attenzione che meritava.* E anche questo la mandava in bestia: mai inventato una scusa per stare con lei, se non un paio di apertivi fatti dopo il lavoro (con rientro a casa per le nove) in 3 anni e mezzo di relazione.
> Sicuramente adesso devo recuperare il feeling intimo con mia moglie (questo argomento merita un discorso a parte), anche se non sarà facile.
> Sono sincero: il livello erotico della ex amante era di tutt'altro pianeta. Forse è questa la cosa più difficile, tornare con i piedi per terra.


Se confondi il feeling intimo con il livello erotico sarà un'impresa difficile.


----------



## patroclo (14 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Si, ne sono convinto anch'io. Sarebbe stata la stessa cosa anche se (per assurdo) avessi lasciato la famiglia per lei.
> Perché scrivo per assurdo? Perché alla famiglia non ho mai tolto un briciolo dell'attenzione che meritava. E anche questo la mandava in bestia: mai inventato una scusa per stare con lei, se non un paio di apertivi fatti dopo il lavoro (con rientro a casa per le nove) in 3 anni e mezzo di relazione.
> Sicuramente adesso devo recuperare il feeling intimo con mia moglie (questo argomento merita un discorso a parte), anche se non sarà facile.
> *Sono sincero: il livello erotico della ex amante era di tutt'altro pianeta.* Forse è questa la cosa più difficile, tornare con i piedi per terra.


.....beh.....uno che si trova l'amante frigida non l'ho ancora trovato


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Giugno 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> .....beh.....uno che si trova l'amante frigida non l'ho ancora trovato


:smile: bellissima questa!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2017)

eagle ha detto:


> Non ci ha pensato per tre anni e mezzo... Piuttosto sarebbe interessante capire qualcosa sul matrimonio e la moglie. Sono separati in casa? La moglie è all'oscuro di tutto?


O.T. Finalmente!
Fatti vivo...vola! :up:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Giugno 2017)

eagle ha detto:


> Non ci ha pensato per tre anni e mezzo... Piuttosto sarebbe interessante capire qualcosa sul matrimonio e la moglie. Sono separati in casa? La moglie è all'oscuro di tutto?


La seconda che hai detto...


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> La seconda che hai detto...


Scusa la domanda un po' strana, ma come mai hai scelto proprio "Catone", come pseudonimo? Non mi pare tanto in linea con la storia che racconti.


----------



## eagle (14 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda un po' strana, ma come mai hai scelto proprio "Catone", come pseudonimo? Non mi pare tanto in linea con la storia che racconti.


Forse è per censurare il comportamento dell'amante


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Giugno 2017)

Cato' ti sei innamorato dell'amante e ti è andata di lusso. La prossima non ci pensare: fattell' mmano.


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Giugno 2017)

eagle ha detto:


> Forse è per censurare il comportamento dell'amante


Chissà... :up:


----------



## Soloconilcuore (14 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Concentrati su tua moglie e sulla tua famiglia. Sono loro le persone che hanno bisogno di te e non ricadere più in queste squallide storie.


Quoto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Giugno 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda un po' strana, ma come mai hai scelto proprio "Catone", come pseudonimo? Non mi pare tanto in linea con la storia che racconti.


Scelta assolutamente casuale 



			
				Blaise53 ha detto:
			
		

> Cato' ti sei innamorato dell'amante e ti è andata di lusso. La prossima non ci pensare: fattell' mmano.


ahahahah
va bene, la prossima volta "applicherò" la tua ricetta...


----------



## FataIgnorante (14 Giugno 2017)

E' andata bene, dai retta ad un traditore seriale. Lei era una traditrice seriale. E tu ci sei rimasto sotto. Vedrai che appena ti renderai conto, troverai slancio verso la famiglia e verso tua moglie come mai prima.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Mi sono appena iscritto al forum e volevo condividere con voi la mia esperienza.
> Sono sposato da diversi anni e ho dei figli: non sono mai stato uno stinco di santo ma circa tre anni e mezzo fa ho conosciuto una collega interessante. Dopo un fitto scambio di mail sono arrivati i primi incontri e poi, quella che sembrava un'avventura, è diventata una relazione vera e propria.
> Abbiamo vissuto molti alti e bassi ma ci siamo sicuramente innamorati.
> Lei è una donna senza figli e ha sempre fatto capire che avrebbe voluto separarsi per stare insieme. Io, pur essendo innamorato perso, non me la sono mai sentita di fare scelte del genere e gliel'ho sempre detto.
> ...


benvenuto 
I tuoi timori si sono avverati


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Giugno 2017)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> E' andata bene, dai retta ad un traditore seriale. Lei era una traditrice seriale. E tu ci sei rimasto sotto. Vedrai che appena ti renderai conto, troverai slancio verso la famiglia e verso tua moglie come mai prima.


Seriale? Ho detto e ridetto che le dita di una mano sono troppe.....in 36 anni di matrimonio + 7


----------



## Lostris (14 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Seriale? Ho detto e ridetto che le dita di una mano sono troppe.....in 36 anni di matrimonio + 7


Guarda che non è che si parla sempre di te :rotfl:


----------



## Gabbiano (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Si, ne sono convinto anch'io. Sarebbe stata la stessa cosa anche se (per assurdo) avessi lasciato la famiglia per lei.
> Perché scrivo per assurdo? *Perché alla famiglia non ho mai tolto un briciolo dell'attenzione che meritava.* E anche questo la mandava in bestia: mai inventato una scusa per stare con lei, se non un paio di apertivi fatti dopo il lavoro (con rientro a casa per le nove) in 3 anni e mezzo di relazione.
> Sicuramente adesso devo recuperare il feeling intimo con mia moglie (questo argomento merita un discorso a parte), anche se non sarà facile.
> Sono sincero: il livello erotico della ex amante era di tutt'altro pianeta. Forse è questa la cosa più difficile, tornare con i piedi per terra.



Scusami ma da ciò che hai scritto qui sembra che non fossi innamorato di nessuno...come puoi in tre anni e mezzo non aver mai inventato una scusa per stare con lei? A casa alle nove di sera? E cosa avete condiviso in tre anni? Delle sveltine in ufficio? Scusami se sono molto dura con le domande... ma non capisco... prima cerchi in lei un ruolo trasgressivo ( che è ciò che a quanto pare non vedi in tua moglie) e poi vorresti che lei perdesse il ruolo trasgressivo e diventasse totalemente fedele e devota a te senza che tu lasci tua moglie? Addirittura al massimo un aperitivo post lavoro? Spero che tu possa stare con tua moglie ed essere felice, ma in generale non pretendere ciò che non sei disposto a dare... no?


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

Gabbiano ha detto:


> Scusami ma da ciò che hai scritto qui sembra che non fossi innamorato di nessuno...come puoi in tre anni e mezzo non aver mai inventato una scusa per stare con lei? A casa alle nove di sera? E cosa avete condiviso in tre anni? Delle sveltine in ufficio? Scusami se sono molto dura con le domande... ma non capisco... prima cerchi in lei un ruolo trasgressivo ( che è ciò che a quanto pare non vedi in tua moglie) e poi vorresti che lei perdesse il ruolo trasgressivo e diventasse totalemente fedele e devota a te senza che tu lasci tua moglie? Addirittura al massimo un aperitivo post lavoro? Spero che tu possa stare con tua moglie ed essere felice, ma in generale non pretendere ciò che non sei disposto a dare... no?


:up:


----------



## Tara (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Mi ha raccontato cose che mi hanno francamente sconcertato e questo mi ha sempre fatto temere che una scelta radicale potesse essere molto rischiosa (della serie: e se faccio la stessa fine del marito).



Ciao Catone, 

Innanzitutto, benvenuto nel forum!

In quanto donna, e traditrice, trovo il tuo ragionamento codardo e, passami il termine, molto ipocrita. 
La tua compagnia e' onesta ed aperta in merito al suo passato. Mentre tu, al presente, tratti tua moglie come cane fido, sempre pronta ad aspettarti a casa senza farti domande, e rifiuti di vederti per quello che sei: un traditore. Troppo impaurito di perdere certezze per inseguire cio' che vuole... 

Nel panni della tua amante, me ne sarei andata anch'io a gambe levate. Ed anche se ti avesse tradito con un altro, quale e'il problema? Tu non dormi accanto a tua moglie ogni notte?


----------



## vinc (15 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Concentrati su tua moglie e sulla tua famiglia. Sono loro le persone che hanno bisogno di te e non ricadere più in queste squallide storie.


Se chi tradisce è un uomo siamo tutti buonisti, questo e tre anni che ha una tresca si definisce traditore seriale e con lui tutti comprensivi. Booooh


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Ciao Catone,
> 
> Innanzitutto, benvenuto nel forum!
> 
> ...



Nessuno vuole essere tradito.
Neppure chi tradisce.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Ciao Catone,
> 
> Innanzitutto, benvenuto nel forum!
> 
> ...


Il problema temo sia il fatto che tra amanti la gelosia esiste.

E proprio perché in comune hanno spesso poco oltre al sesso, su quell'argomento può essere molto ma molto forte.

Esiste anche tra amici la gelosia

Anche tra amici/che dello stesso sesso, e bella grossa


----------



## trilobita (15 Giugno 2017)

Tara ha detto:


> Ciao Catone,
> 
> Innanzitutto, benvenuto nel forum!
> 
> ...


Merda!!!
Tocca quotare!


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema temo sia il fatto che tra amanti la gelosia esiste.
> 
> E proprio perché in comune hanno spesso poco oltre al sesso, su quell'argomento può essere molto ma molto forte.
> 
> ...


Mi stupirei del contrario.
La relazione extraconiugale è una relazione, che sia solo sessuale o anche sentimentale, e prevede una certa intimità. Che si possa essere gelosi di questa intimità è scontato, che si possa soffrire per un tradimento pure.


----------



## Foglia (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Certo che mastico amaro, e parecchio pure. Ho anche insistito per tornare insieme, ma nulla.
> L'unica volta che stava cedendo ho però avuto paura che lo facesse sul serio.
> Insomma, mi piace molto ma fa anche tanto male al mio equilibrio mentale.
> Sinceramente spero che col nuovo le vada bene, altrimenti rischio che torna.


Boh. A me pare di parlare di acquisto auto in concessionaria, più che di persone. Ad ogni livello. Ad iniziare da te con tua moglie e con l'amante per finire a questa ed alla sua ultima conquista. Quando basterebbe dire che la filosofia è quella dei trombaggi in libertà per tutti, o quasi. In tutto questo spero bene che anche tua moglie abbia aderito alla stessa filosofia.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi stupirei del contrario.
> La relazione extraconiugale è una relazione, che sia solo sessuale o anche sentimentale, e prevede una certa intimità. Che si possa essere gelosi di questa intimità è scontato, che si possa soffrire per un tradimento pure.


Credo che molto dipenda dalle basi che si pongono e da quanto si è chiari uno con l'altro
Il non detto secondo me porta al rischio di sofferenza.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. A me pare di parlare di acquisto auto in concessionaria, più che di persone. Ad ogni livello. Ad iniziare da te con tua moglie e con l'amante per finire a questa ed alla sua ultima conquista. Quando basterebbe dire che la filosofia è quella dei trombaggi in libertà per tutti, o quasi. In tutto questo spero bene che anche tua moglie abbia aderito alla stessa filosofia.


Ma ti pare?
E se il porto sicuro dice che non ci sta? Magari ci si ritrova in alto mare senza neanche un salvagente.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

Permettetemi, ma state affà un casino! 
Siamo sempre stati chiarissimi e sinceri l'uno con l'altra e ripeto che LA SUA SCELTA CI STA!
Ma non puoi venire a spacciarmela come dovuta alle solite fonti di litigio (lasci la tua famiglia? come se lei non ne avesse una) quando, invece, la molla è stato un nuovo interesse.
E' quello che mi fa soffrire, essere stato messo da parte per una nuova storia sulla quale nutro già molte perplessità (che non voglio approfondire per non stare peggio).
Comunque ha ragione danny: non è una donna per sempre, ho avuto una lunga parte della sua vita tutta per me; altro non otterrei...


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Permettetemi, ma state affà un casino!
> Siamo sempre stati chiarissimi e sinceri l'uno con l'altra e ripeto che LA SUA SCELTA CI STA!
> Ma non puoi venire a spacciarmela come dovuta alle solite fonti di litigio (lasci la tua famiglia? come se lei non ne avesse una) quando, invece, la molla è stato un nuovo interesse.
> E' quello che mi fa soffrire, essere stato messo da parte per una nuova storia sulla quale nutro già molte perplessità (che non voglio approfondire per non stare peggio).
> Comunque ha ragione danny: non è una donna per sempre, ho avuto una lunga parte della sua vita tutta per me; altro non otterrei...


perchè ti poni dubbi su di una storia che non ti riguarda?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè ti poni dubbi su di una storia che non ti riguarda?


1. Perché è lei
2. Perché mi molla per mettersi in una situazione molto simile
Della serie: lascio te perché abbiamo problemi e provo a ficcarmi in una storia dove ci saranno gli stessi problemi?
Allora mi prendi in giro...


----------



## nina (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> 1. Perché è lei
> 2. Perché mi molla per mettersi in una situazione molto simile
> Della serie: lascio te perché abbiamo problemi e provo a ficcarmi in una storia dove ci saranno gli stessi problemi?
> Allora mi prendi in giro...


Perché è scema e vale più il brividino della persona nuova.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Perché è scema e vale più il brividino della persona nuova.


Giusto, basta dirlo..
Comunque doveva finire, questo è il succo... e sta finendo.
Quando ho la mente lucida mi auguro che la nuova storia le funzioni, così non torna.
Poi lui ha i soldi, è più giovane di me, convive senza essere sposato e non ha figli: qualche speranza in più di fare il colpo grosso ce l'ha.
Ah, dimenticavo: anche se non lo ammette è chiaro che vuole lasciare il marito, persona che non lei non stima...


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Giusto, basta dirlo..
> Comunque doveva finire, questo è il succo... e sta finendo.
> Quando ho la mente lucida mi auguro che la nuova storia le funzioni, così non torna.
> Poi lui ha i soldi, è più giovane di me, convive senza essere sposato e non ha figli: qualche speranza in più di fare il colpo grosso ce l'ha.
> Ah, dimenticavo: anche se non lo ammette *è chiaro* che vuole lasciare il marito, persona che non lei non stima...


Ho dei seri dubbi su questo.


----------



## trilobita (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Giusto, basta dirlo..
> Comunque doveva finire, questo è il succo... e sta finendo.
> Quando ho la mente lucida mi auguro che la nuova storia le funzioni, così non torna.
> Poi lui ha i soldi, è più giovane di me, convive senza essere sposato e non ha figli: qualche speranza in più di fare il colpo grosso ce l'ha.
> Ah, dimenticavo: anche se non lo ammette è chiaro che vuole lasciare il marito, persona che non lei non stima...


Mi sa che da questa situazione,l'unica ad uscirne male,è tua moglie.
La tua amante ha beccato un nuovo manico fresco.
Tu,grazie al fatto che ti ha mollato,l'hai scampata da una probabile batosta.
Tua moglie si ritrova come avanzo da frigo la domenica sera....
Boh,io vedo solo squallore e tristezza in questi contesti...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi sa che da questa situazione,l'unica ad uscirne male,è tua moglie.
> La tua amante ha beccato un nuovo manico fresco.
> Tu,grazie al fatto che ti ha mollato,l'hai scampata da una probabile batosta.
> Tua moglie si ritrova come avanzo da frigo la domenica sera....
> Boh,io vedo solo squallore e tristezza in questi contesti...


purtroppo a volte si scivola nello squallore senza nemmeno rendersene conto...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

E dire che il giorno del matrimonio ero la persona più felice del mondo...
Come ci si possa ridurre così dopo 15 anni è un mistero...


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> E dire che il giorno del matrimonio ero la persona più felice del mondo...
> Come ci si possa ridurre così dopo 15 anni è un mistero...


Scusa ma in quindici anni può estinguersi anche la razza umana.


----------



## trilobita (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> purtroppo a volte si scivola nello squallore senza nemmeno rendersene conto...


Senza nemmeno rendersene conto?
No,ci si rende conto benissimo,invece,ma è un vecchio discorso trito e ritrito......


----------



## trilobita (15 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa ma in quindici anni può estinguersi anche la razza umana.


Di certe appendici,la razza umana,potrebbe fare allegramente a meno...


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Di certe appendici,la razza umana,potrebbe fare allegramente a meno...


In linea di massima concordo.

Forse non del tutto sui criteri nel definire il superfluo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Giusto, basta dirlo..
> Comunque doveva finire, questo è il succo... e sta finendo.
> Quando ho la mente lucida mi auguro che la nuova storia le funzioni, così non torna.
> Poi lui ha i soldi, è più giovane di me, convive senza essere sposato e non ha figli: qualche speranza in più di fare il colpo grosso ce l'ha.
> Ah, dimenticavo: anche se non lo ammette è chiaro che vuole lasciare il marito, persona che non lei non stima...


 povero chi se la prende. Stai scherzando vero. Una cosi fara vedere i sorci verdi a ogni compagno. Non è tipo da amore per sempre. Mi sembra molto chiaro e lo sai anche tu. Pensavi che con te sarebbe cambiata ....


----------



## Mat78 (15 Giugno 2017)

vinc ha detto:


> Se chi tradisce è un uomo siamo tutti buonisti, questo e tre anni che ha una tresca si definisce traditore seriale e con lui tutti comprensivi. Booooh


Guarda, hai proprio sbagliato persona se parli di comprensione. Vuoi sapere veramente come la penso? Spero che la moglie scopra tutto e che lo prenda a calci nelle palle. Io non faccio distinzioni.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> povero chi se la prende. Stai scherzando vero. Una cosi fara vedere i sorci verdi a ogni compagno. Non è tipo da amore per sempre. Mi sembra molto chiaro e lo sai anche tu. Pensavi che con te sarebbe cambiata ....


Beh, però... leggete tutto, altrimenti avete un quadro parziale. Se, ovviamente siete interessati a dialogare. Altrimenti risparmiate tempo.
Mai pensato che sarebbe cambiata, anzi, è durata anche molto di più di quanto immaginassi.


----------



## iosolo (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> povero chi se la prende. Stai scherzando vero. Una cosi fara vedere i sorci verdi a ogni compagno. Non è tipo da amore per sempre. Mi sembra molto chiaro e lo sai anche tu. Pensavi che con te sarebbe cambiata ....


Lui il per sempre lo ha con la moglie. 

Lui è solo ferito che a chiudere la storia non sia stato lui ma lei. Lui non è mica così speciale come pensava ma è solo uno dei tanti. Ora peggio dell'altro anzi, che è giovane e più ricco. 

Il problema di Catone e che quello che con tanto disprezzo vede nella ex moglie non riesce a riconoscerlo in se stesso... quello squallore di cui lui non solo fa parte ma ha contribuito a creare. 

Lo dico ovviamente da moglie tradita, ma anch'io spero che colei che è in casa in attesa possa aprire gli occhi e uscire da questo squallore.


----------



## nina (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Giusto, basta dirlo..
> Comunque doveva finire, questo è il succo... e sta finendo.
> Quando ho la mente lucida mi auguro che la nuova storia le funzioni, così non torna.
> Poi lui ha i soldi, è più giovane di me, convive senza essere sposato e non ha figli: qualche speranza in più di fare il colpo grosso ce l'ha.
> Ah, dimenticavo: anche se non lo ammette è chiaro che vuole lasciare il marito, persona che non lei non stima...


A me sembra che voglia tenersi il marito e voglia continuare a scopare in giro!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Lui il per sempre lo ha con la moglie.
> 
> Lui è solo ferito che a chiudere la storia non sia stato lui ma lei. Lui non è mica così speciale come pensava ma è solo uno dei tanti. Ora peggio dell'altro anzi, che è giovane e più ricco.
> 
> ...


Si, purtroppo per me c'è del vero.
Sai anche cosa mi manca? Quel distacco dalla realtà che queste relazioni creano. Quella sorta di nuvoletta dove ci si racchiude gran parte della giornata alle prese con dei problemi che non definisco falsi, ma inesistenti.
La nuvola si rompe e cadi sonoramente per terra. La realtà personale, familiare, sociale (quest'ultima raccapricciante) è lì che ti aspetta, che ti guarda. Ad affrontarla l'affronti comunque, come sempre: ma non c'è quello spazio magico (magari di magia nera) dove chiudersi per un po'.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> A me sembra che voglia tenersi il marito e voglia continuare a scopare in giro!


Sulla storia del marito non voglio parlare perché comincerei a dare davvero troppi particolari (questi si che non mi riguardano).
Ma un altro lo vorrebbe eccome, per poi continuare comunque a scopare in giro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Beh, però... leggete tutto, altrimenti avete un quadro parziale. Se, ovviamente siete interessati a dialogare. Altrimenti risparmiate tempo.
> Mai pensato che sarebbe cambiata, anzi, è durata anche molto di più di quanto immaginassi.





iosolo ha detto:


> Lui il per sempre lo ha con la moglie.
> 
> Lui è solo ferito che a chiudere la storia non sia stato lui ma lei. Lui non è mica così speciale come pensava ma è solo uno dei tanti. Ora peggio dell'altro anzi, che è giovane e più ricco.
> 
> ...


 io leggo che lui è sempre stato innamorato dell'amante e sapeva che sarebbe finita. Quando sei sentimentalmente coinvolto soffri è tanto. Il suo è uno sfogo, nonostante fosse consapevole che lui era uno dei tanti, che lei non sarebbe mai cambiata, che lui non avrebbe lasciato la famiglia. 
Dopo tutta sull'analisi nota, non riesce ad accettare la fine è il suo matrimonio lo vede vuoto. 
Ci sta male, io leggo questo. 
Il tradimento dell'amante, deve essere subito senza diritto di replica.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Si, purtroppo per me c'è del vero.
> Sai anche cosa mi manca? Quel distacco dalla realtà che queste relazioni creano. Quella sorta di nuvoletta dove ci si racchiude gran parte della giornata alle prese con dei problemi che non definisco falsi, ma inesistenti.
> La nuvola si rompe e cadi sonoramente per terra. La realtà personale, familiare, sociale (quest'ultima raccapricciante) è lì che ti aspetta, che ti guarda. Ad affrontarla l'affronti comunque, come sempre: ma non c'è quello spazio magico (magari di magia nera) dove chiudersi per un po'.


Spazio magico??? Sveglia che sei ormai grande e vaccinato! Tu non hai nemmeno idea di quello che hai combinato. Vallo a dire a tua moglie dello spazio magico e poi vedrai una persona distruggersi per il dolore che le hai causato. I problemi ci sono e vanno affrontati. Lo spazio magico dovevi trovarlo con la persona che hai deciso di sposare. Fai una cosa saggia. Lascia tua moglie che non è una seconda scelta. Dalle l'opportunità di trovarsi un vero uomo che la ami.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io leggo che lui è sempre stato innamorato dell'amante e sapeva che sarebbe finita. Quando sei sentimentalmente coinvolto soffri è tanto. Il suo è uno sfogo, nonostante fosse consapevole che lui era uno dei tanti, che lei non sarebbe mai cambiata, che lui non avrebbe lasciato la famiglia.
> Dopo tutta sull'analisi nota, non riesce ad accettare la fine è il suo matrimonio lo vede vuoto.
> Ci sta male, io leggo questo.
> Il tradimento dell'amante, deve essere subito senza diritto di replica.


Perfetto! 
Psicologa?


----------



## oriente70 (15 Giugno 2017)

Quindi confermi che anche con l'amante  si parla di quello che succede in famiglia ?

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Perfetto!
> Psicologa?


no vissuto


----------



## iosolo (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Si, purtroppo per me c'è del vero. Sai anche cosa mi manca? Quel distacco dalla realtà che queste relazioni creano. Quella sorta di nuvoletta dove ci si racchiude gran parte della giornata alle prese con dei problemi che non definisco falsi, ma inesistenti. La nuvola si rompe e cadi sonoramente per terra. La realtà personale, familiare, sociale (quest'ultima raccapricciante) è lì che ti aspetta, che ti guarda. Ad affrontarla l'affronti comunque, come sempre: ma non c'è quello spazio magico (magari di magia nera) dove chiudersi per un po'.


  Quindi anche tua moglie può scopare in giro per trovare la sua magia dal quotidiano????


----------



## Mat78 (15 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quindi anche tua moglie può scopare in giro per trovare la sua magia dal quotidiano????


Evita di rispondere alle domande o critiche per lui scomode.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Evita di rispondere alle domande o critiche per lui scomode.


Alle critiche, anche forti, rispondo. Ripassati i post.
Alle provocazioni no, mi dispiace.
Sono qui per sfogarmi un po', come ha scritto qualcuno: non per fare la guerra o per giustificarmi.
Che faccio schifo ci arrivo da solo, ma non è questo che mi preme sottolineare e neanche voglio parlare della mia famiglia o della sua famiglia.
Voglio solo parlare del modo con cui si è conclusa questa storia. Sperando che sia conclusa, perché se ribussa non so come reagisco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quindi confermi che anche con l'amante  si parla di quello che succede in famiglia ?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI G700-U10 utilizzando Tapatalk


no in linea di massima no, però in 3 anni e più credo che si siano detti abbastanza


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no in linea di massima no, però in 3 anni e più credo che si siano detti abbastanza


Diciamo pure troppo...


----------



## oriente70 (15 Giugno 2017)

Una famiglia allargata ...


----------



## oriente70 (15 Giugno 2017)

Mi dispiace per tua moglie e suo marito ....


----------



## Mat78 (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Alle critiche, anche forti, rispondo. Ripassati i post.
> Alle provocazioni no, mi dispiace.
> Sono qui per sfogarmi un po', come ha scritto qualcuno: non per fare la guerra o per giustificarmi.
> Che faccio schifo ci arrivo da solo, ma non è questo che mi preme sottolineare e neanche voglio parlare della mia famiglia o della sua famiglia.
> Voglio solo parlare del modo con cui si è conclusa questa storia. Sperando che sia conclusa, perché se ribussa non so come reagisco.


Non puoi aspettarti comprensione per le cose che hai scritto, sopratutto se stai trattando tua moglie come un ripiego. Lasciala non la meriti. Se la tua ex amante torna e tu la riacetti  vuol dire che meriti donne del genere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Una famiglia allargata ...


è no , qualcuno non era a conoscenza di questa appendice. Non si può parlare di famiglia allargata


----------



## Carola (15 Giugno 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> .....beh.....uno che si trova l'amante frigida non l'ho ancora trovato




Scusate


----------



## oriente70 (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è no , qualcuno non era a conoscenza di questa appendice. Non si può parlare di famiglia allargata


Era una battuta... Triste ma una battuta


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Alle critiche, anche forti, rispondo. Ripassati i post.
> Alle provocazioni no, mi dispiace.
> Sono qui per sfogarmi un po', come ha scritto qualcuno: non per fare la guerra o per giustificarmi.
> Che faccio schifo ci arrivo da solo, ma non è questo che mi preme sottolineare e neanche voglio parlare della mia famiglia o della sua famiglia.
> Voglio solo parlare del modo con cui si è conclusa questa storia. Sperando che sia conclusa, perché se ribussa non so come reagisco.


 non subito ma potrebbe, questo lo devi prendere in considerazione e pensarci bene


----------



## oriente70 (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone pensa quello che ha raccontato a te ... e ora cosa potrà aggiungere...


----------



## Carola (15 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Guarda che non è che si parla sempre di te :rotfl:


L eta il caldo...confonde 
Blaise idratati eh


----------



## Carola (15 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> A me sembra che voglia tenersi il marito e voglia continuare a scopare in giro!


Pure a me

E forse saresti andato avanti così anche te 

Ma tua moglie non sospetta nulla?


----------



## oriente70 (15 Giugno 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate


Ma neanche chiacchierona


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non subito ma potrebbe, questo lo devi prendere in considerazione e pensarci bene


dipende come va col nuovo: è cavolo che tra un anno o due si fa risentire.
Anche se spero che ormai voglia scegliere solo amanti "child-free", vero punto dolente per lei sul quale non posso (e non voglio) dilungarmi.


----------



## Carola (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> dipende come va col nuovo: è cavolo che tra un anno o due si fa risentire.
> Anche se spero che ormai voglia scegliere solo amanti "child-free", vero punto dolente per lei sul quale non posso (e non voglio) dilungarmi.


Non ha potuto avere figli ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> dipende come va col nuovo: è cavolo che tra un anno o due si fa risentire.
> Anche se spero che ormai voglia scegliere solo amanti "child-free", vero punto dolente per lei sul quale non posso (e non voglio) dilungarmi.


un mio conoscente aveva lasciato moglie e figli per l'amante a sua volta sposata che non ha potuto avere figli(lei). Lui per un certo periodo (qualche a anno) non ha visto i figli perche la nuova compagna faceva la matta. Era gelosissima di questi bambini. Una bruttissima situazione.


----------



## Mat78 (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un mio conoscente aveva lasciato moglie e figli per l'amante a sua volta sposata che non ha potuto avere figli(lei). Lui per un certo periodo (qualche a anno) non ha visto i figli perche la nuova compagna faceva la matta. Era gelosissima di questi bambini. Una bruttissima situazione.


Ha rinunciato ai figli per la compagna? Pazzesco. Non capisco come si possa fare una cosa del genere.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un mio conoscente aveva lasciato moglie e figli per l'amante a sua volta sposata che non ha potuto avere figli(lei). Lui per un certo periodo (qualche a anno) non ha visto i figli perche la nuova compagna faceva la matta. Era gelosissima di questi bambini. Una bruttissima situazione.


Vedi? Brutta storia...
Niente, anche in queste cose si deve essere alla pari e comunque, come nella citazione del mio post iniziale, o si fa sesso (e secondo me al massimo 2-3 volte) o si lasciano i coniugi e ci si mette insieme.
Rimanere nel mezzo è un disastro e comunque finisce male.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ha rinunciato ai figli per la compagna? Pazzesco. Non capisco come si possa fare una cosa del genere.


li ha allontanati. Li sentiva per telefono. Il nuovo compagno della mamma ha fatto loro da papà (divorziato senza figli).


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Vedi? Brutta storia...
> Niente, anche in queste cose si deve essere alla pari e comunque, come nella citazione del mio post iniziale, o si fa sesso (e secondo me al massimo 2-3 volte) o si lasciano i coniugi e ci si mette insieme.
> Rimanere nel mezzo è un disastro e comunque finisce male.


 quando ci sono dei bambini è bene valutare attentamente, non ci si immagina i risvolti che certe scelte possano provocare.


----------



## stany (15 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Merda!!!
> Tocca quotare!


Vero!


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> 1. Perché è lei
> 2. Perché mi molla per mettersi in una situazione molto simile
> Della serie: lascio te perché abbiamo problemi e provo a ficcarmi in una storia dove ci saranno gli stessi problemi?
> Allora mi prendi in giro...


1-innamorarsi di una probabile seriale no buono per te
2-lei ti risponderebbe, ci siamo lasciati, non sono più cazzi tuoi.  ed avrebbe ragione lei.


----------



## stany (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Si, purtroppo per me c'è del vero.
> Sai anche cosa mi manca? Quel distacco dalla realtà che queste relazioni creano. Quella sorta di nuvoletta dove ci si racchiude gran parte della giornata alle prese con dei problemi che non definisco falsi, ma inesistenti.
> La nuvola si rompe e cadi sonoramente per terra. La realtà personale, familiare, sociale (quest'ultima raccapricciante) è lì che ti aspetta, che ti guarda. Ad affrontarla l'affronti comunque, come sempre: ma non c'è quello spazio magico (magari di magia nera) dove chiudersi per un po'.


Magia nera??!!


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> li ha allontanati. Li sentiva per telefono. Il nuovo compagno della mamma ha fatto loro da papà (divorziato senza figli).


meglio così.  almeno hanno avuto qualcuno che la voglia di far loro da padre l'aveva


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1-innamorarsi di una probabile seriale no buono per te
> 2-lei ti risponderebbe, ci siamo lasciati, non sono più cazzi tuoi.  ed avrebbe ragione lei.


Infatti, come vuoi mi abbia risposto?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Magia nera??!!


Era solo un'iperbole per dire che si tratta di uno spazio magico non per forza positivo.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> li ha allontanati. Li sentiva per telefono. Il nuovo compagno della mamma ha fatto loro da papà (divorziato senza figli).


Storia terribile. Un uomo, perdonami, senza dignità.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Storia terribile. Un uomo, perdonami, senza dignità.


Concordo in pieno... I figli sono l'anello successivo della catena generazionale, la cosa più preziosa che un essere umano possa avere.


----------



## stany (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Era solo un'iperbole per dire che si tratta di uno spazio magico non per forza positivo.


Mm...dandolo come auspicio però..."magari" visto come scelta o come auspicio;  comunque non si può sentire nemmeno come iperbole.
Meglio nemmeno citare, molto meglio!


----------



## Mat78 (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno... I figli sono l'anello successivo della catena generazionale, la cosa più preziosa che un essere umano possa avere.


Perdonami se lo dico, ma è l'unica cosa sensata che hai scritto fino adesso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Storia terribile. Un uomo, perdonami, senza dignità.


direi più un emerito stronzo, che ha avuto da dire su un fallimento scolastico di uno dei figli. Pensa un po',


----------



## Divì (15 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa ma in quindici anni può estinguersi anche la razza umana.


Certamente non per un processo involutivo, ma per l'imbecillità di qualche componente della medesima razza


----------



## nina (15 Giugno 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Pure a me
> 
> E forse saresti andato avanti così anche te
> 
> Ma tua moglie non sospetta nulla?


Carola, non sono Catone, abbi pietà di me! ;_;


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Carola, non sono Catone, abbi pietà di me! ;_;


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Vedi? Brutta storia...
> Niente, anche in queste cose si deve essere alla pari e comunque, come nella citazione del mio post iniziale, o *si fa* *sesso (e secondo me al massimo 2-3 volte) o si lasciano i coniugi e ci si mette insieme.*
> Rimanere nel mezzo è un disastro e comunque finisce male.


Perché alla quarta volta che capita?


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi sa che da questa situazione,l'unica ad uscirne male,è tua moglie.
> La tua amante ha beccato un nuovo manico fresco.
> Tu,grazie al fatto che ti ha mollato,l'hai scampata da una probabile batosta.
> Tua moglie si ritrova come avanzo da frigo la domenica sera....
> Boh,io vedo solo squallore e tristezza in questi contesti...


Ma lui è preso da questo donnone. Certo che qua mi viene da dire che: u' meglio sono io il che è quanto dire


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> E dire che il giorno del matrimonio ero la persona più felice del mondo...
> Come ci si possa ridurre così dopo 15 anni è un mistero...





Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa ma in quindici anni può estinguersi anche la razza umana.


Se ci si impegna.
Avere amanti aiuta eh...anche se in un primo momento fa allontanare il pensiero dei problemi, contribuisce ad allontanare definitivamente.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2017)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non puoi aspettarti comprensione per le cose che hai scritto, sopratutto se stai trattando tua moglie come un ripiego. Lasciala non la meriti. Se la tua ex amante torna e tu la riacetti  vuol dire che meriti donne del genere.


Vabbè ma lui che genere di uomo è?


----------



## nina (15 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma lui che genere di uomo è?


Uno che si prende donne del genere, ed è tutto dire. Ma io dovrei stare zitta.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché alla quarta volta che capita?


Brutte cose ...


----------



## Mat78 (15 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma lui che genere di uomo è?


Pienamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Mat78 (15 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Vedi? Brutta storia...
> Niente, anche in queste cose si deve essere alla pari e comunque, come nella citazione del mio post iniziale, o si fa sesso (e secondo me al massimo 2-3 volte) o si lasciano i coniugi e ci si mette insieme.
> Rimanere nel mezzo è un disastro e comunque finisce male.


Tu hai lasciato tua moglie?


----------



## trilobita (15 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Certamente non per un processo involutivo, ma per l'imbecillità di qualche componente della medesima razza


Quel componente che avrà facoltà di modificare il cammino dell'umanità in modo negativo,sarà al potere grazie a folle immani di stronzi che,per sostenere ed alimentare il loro ego ed il loro ego-ismo,lo plaudiranno.
Partendo da questo microcosmo di tradinet,chi sono gli egoisti per eccellenza?????
Possiamo stare qui un'era geologica a parlare,ma se non si ha il coraggio di dire che ci sono due fronti,con tutti i distinguo che si vuol mettere in campo,continueremo sempre a rimestare in un minestrone in cui le responsabilità sono di tutti,tutti hanno torto,tutti hanno ragione.
In realtà l'unica scala valoriale che definisce il bene ed il male,oggi,è la capacità di soddisfare i propri egoismi,indipendentemente dal male che si arreca agli altri.
Questo principio è lo stesso che sostiene quello stronzo che andrà a deviare il cammino dell'umanità verso il baratro.
Scusa Divi,mi sono agganciato al tuo post per questo pistolotto,ma solo perché vi era il lancio del processo involutivo della razza...


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Giugno 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate


Tu ne sai qualcosa


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Giugno 2017)

Sta confessando in chat: ci tiene a quello muovo, mi sembra presissima ma anche timorosa che lui voglia solo farsela.
Sinceramente non so.cosa augurarle: magari trova quello giusto, lascia il marito e si rifá una vita.
Perché dovrei augurarle del male? In ogni caso io sono il passato


----------



## trilobita (16 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Sta confessando in chat: ci tiene a quello muovo, mi sembra presissima ma anche timorosa che lui voglia solo farsela.
> Sinceramente non so.cosa augurarle: magari trova quello giusto, lascia il marito e si rifá una vita.
> Perché dovrei augurarle del male? In ogni caso io sono il passato


Tu sei il SUO passato,ma tu hai un presente,a casa,che merita rispetto,in tutti i casi ha diritto ad un futuro.
Tu non sei NESSUNO per negarglielo..


----------



## nina (16 Giugno 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tu sei il SUO passato,ma tu hai un presente,a casa,che merita rispetto,in tutti i casi ha diritto ad un futuro.
> Tu non sei NESSUNO per negarglielo..


Secondo me l'unico rispetto che può usare alla famiglia è lasciarla, non me ne vogliate.


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Sta confessando in chat: ci tiene a quello muovo, mi sembra presissima ma anche timorosa che lui voglia solo farsela.
> Sinceramente non so.cosa augurarle: magari trova quello giusto, lascia il marito e si rifá una vita.
> Perché dovrei augurarle del male? In ogni caso io sono il passato


Caro' ti sei divertito? E lasciala andare ma perché devi complicarti la vita, passa oltre....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Caro' ti sei divertito? E lasciala andare ma perché devi complicarti la vita, passa oltre....


Si certo, e chi la ferma.
Ma il cambio è stato così repentino da lasciare comunque allibiti.


----------



## mistral (16 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> Si certo, e chi la ferma.
> Ma il cambio è stato così repentino da lasciare comunque allibiti.


Magari di repentino c'è stato solo ciò che ti ha fatto vedere.
La storia poteva anche essere nata durante la vostra relazione.Anche mio marito pensava di aver trovato  la vergine devota.Lei ,sposata,gli raccontava delle sue storielle ma si sa,si pensa sempre di essere speciali,mica fessi come il marito cornuto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Magari di repentino c'è stato solo ciò che ti ha fatto vedere.
> La storia poteva anche essere nata durante la vostra relazione.Anche mio marito pensava di aver trovato  la vergine devota.Lei ,sposata,gli raccontava delle sue storielle ma si sa,si pensa sempre di essere speciali,mica fessi come il marito cornuto.


In realtà mi ha raccontato tutto, mi ha pure fatto vedere le foto.
Diceva che non le interessava.
Evidentemente non era vero.
Poi mi ha mollato per i soliti motivi e ora sta con quello.
Pazienza.


----------



## mistral (16 Giugno 2017)

Catone ha detto:


> In realtà mi ha raccontato tutto, mi ha pure fatto vedere le foto.
> Diceva che non le interessava.
> Evidentemente non era vero.
> Poi mi ha mollato per i soliti motivi e ora sta con quello.
> Pazienza.


Confermi il fatto che ti abbia mostrato ciò che voleva farti vedere ma non ciò che le passava per la testa.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (17 Giugno 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Confermi il fatto che ti abbia mostrato ciò che voleva farti vedere ma non ciò che le passava per la testa.


Si, confermo...


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La seconda che hai detto...


In disparte la tua storia - sicuramente molto interessante per gli 'intrecci' - mi chiedo come si faccia - in tre anni e mezzo (non tre settimane e mezzo) a non accorgersi di nulla...perchè O tu sei un mago O tua moglie davvero ripone in te una fiducia sconfinata e, oserei dire, cieca...


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Giusto, basta dirlo..
> Comunque doveva finire, questo è il succo... e sta finendo.
> Quando ho la mente lucida mi auguro che la nuova storia le funzioni, così non torna.
> Poi lui ha i soldi, è più giovane di me, convive senza essere sposato e non ha figli: qualche speranza in più di fare il colpo grosso ce l'ha.
> Ah, dimenticavo: anche se non lo ammette è chiaro che vuole lasciare il marito, persona che non lei non stima...


E' una per la quale i soldi sono un valore FONDAMENTALE ? Come sta messo il marito ? Come stai messo tu ?


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa ma in quindici anni può estinguersi anche la razza umana.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In disparte la tua storia - sicuramente molto interessante per gli 'intrecci' - mi chiedo come si faccia - in tre anni e mezzo (non tre settimane e mezzo) a non accorgersi di nulla...perchè O tu sei un mago O tua moglie davvero ripone in te una fiducia sconfinata e, oserei dire, cieca...


Beh, sono sempre stato bravo a creare intorno a me un'immagine a 360 gradi di uomo fedele o comunque assolutamente non interessato a queste cose. Anche con parenti stretti o amici. E' importante non avere nessun tipo di falle, perché non deve arrivare nessun tipo di battuta.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E' una per la quale i soldi sono un valore FONDAMENTALE ? Come sta messo il marito ? Come stai messo tu ?


Male tutti e due 
Per lei non sono un valore fondamentale ma un valore aggiunto non indifferente


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io leggo che lui è sempre stato innamorato dell'amante e sapeva che sarebbe finita. Quando sei sentimentalmente coinvolto soffri è tanto. Il suo è uno sfogo, nonostante fosse consapevole che lui era uno dei tanti, che lei non sarebbe mai cambiata, che lui non avrebbe lasciato la famiglia.
> Dopo tutta sull'analisi nota, non riesce ad accettare la fine è il suo matrimonio lo vede vuoto.
> Ci sta male, io leggo questo.
> Il tradimento dell'amante, deve essere subito senza diritto di replica.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Male tutti e due
> Per lei non sono un valore fondamentale ma un valore aggiunto non indifferente


ok.:up:


----------



## arula (20 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, ne sono convinto anch'io. Sarebbe stata  la stessa cosa anche se (per assurdo) avessi lasciato la famiglia per  lei.
> Perché scrivo per assurdo? *Perché alla famiglia non ho mai tolto un briciolo dell'attenzione che meritava.*  E anche questo la mandava in bestia: mai inventato una scusa per stare  con lei, se non un paio di apertivi fatti dopo il lavoro (con rientro a  casa per le nove) in 3 anni e mezzo di relazione.
> Sicuramente adesso devo recuperare il feeling intimo con mia moglie  (questo argomento merita un discorso a parte), anche se non sarà facile.
> Sono sincero: il livello erotico della ex amante era di tutt'altro  pianeta. Forse è questa la cosa più difficile, tornare con i piedi per  terra.


Se ti fossi impegnato veramente nel tuo rapporto la metà di quanto  mentalmente fantasticavi di lei e lo fai ancora avresti ancora un  rapporto con tua moglie.

I matrimoni non vanno avanti da se, bisogna impegnarsi e tanto e curarlo  quotidianamente come una pianta se ti scordi di annaffiarla o non le  togli una foglia secca avvizzisce e muore....

invece di continuare a perder tempo a questi arrovellamenti comincia a  guardare tua moglie, quello che fa per te, comincia a farla sentire  desiderata, bella e amata prima o poi rifiorirà perchè si convincerà  anche lei di essere amata  

la base dei tradimenti non è l'attrazione per un altro, ma il fatto che  non si coltiva più il proprio... meglio trovar fuori dove con poco ho il  massimo risultato che impegnarsi per qualcosa che si fa fatica... tutta  pigrizia ed egoismo... poi ci si lamenta che si viene trattati come si è  trattato qualcun altro ' senza amore' ... è comico se non fosse  paradossale


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Giugno 2017)

Aggiornamento (e spero di essere sintetico)
Allora, ero rimasto che si sono visti ma non avevano scopato (direi allora baciati?).
Sabato sera le scrivo un messaggio su whatsapp, del tipo "mi pensi?" ma non ricevo risposta. Il che è strano, perché lei una risposta me la dà comunque. Poi vedo che non connette fino al mattino inoltrato: altra cosa strana, immaginate il mio stato d'animo.
Lascio stare facendo forza su di me: ieri sera mi arriva un messaggio whatsapp, è una canzone a me dedicata.
Ci rimugino sopra la notte e al mattino le mando un messaggio al quale risponde "mi manchi" (che per lei è spalancare la porta al rientro). Sono contento ma combattuto: anche se non so fino a che punto si è spinta so però che frequenta un altro. E questo pesa.
Dopo uno scambio di messaggi ci sentiamo al telefono. L'atmosfera è imbarazzata, come stai e come non stai e (ovviamente) scatta la domanda "l'hai scopato sabato sera"? La risposta non è immediata, ma ammette che si sono rivisti e proprio sabato sera. Conoscendola non serve chiedere altro, hanno scopato! Mi cade il mondo addosso, mi sento tradito e anche oltraggiato dal suo "mi manchi". Al quale chiedo spiegazioni.

Riassumo i due punti di vista, il suo e il mio

*Il suo*: mi ama, mi pensa sempre, sabato sera l'ha scopato ma si, pensava a me (proprio come le avevo chiesto, am sapete, con un c. dentro non si riesce a chattare). Mi fa capire che non è stato il massimo perché la testa era da me. Cerca me, vuole me... "raggiungimi", mi dice 

*Il mio*: ti ha scopato per bene sabato sera e non ti ha più cercato e adesso ti sei all'improvviso ricordata che mi ami :singleeye:

Ho avuto momenti di forte tensione nervosa, poi mi sono calmato. Adesso capisco nel modo più paradossale possibile che significa essere traditi: ami quella persona, la desideri, ma ti fa schifo, non riesci più a pensarti con lei. Ma contemporaneamente vorresti stare con lei.
Ovviamente non è la moglie, non è la compagna della vita, non ci sono figli in mezzo, per cui la scelta è facile: *vai a far la troia con chi vuoi ma dimenticati di me.
*Credetemi, per quanto ci siano problemi di fondo, avevamo dei rapporti da urlo: lunghissimi, con orgasmi ripetuti da parte suo, con orgasmo finale mio che non vi descrivo perché era impressionante (solo con lei mi succedono queste cose). Non era assolutamente necessario che andasse a fare sta cretinata da zoccola pura, ammantata anche da buone ragioni "perché tu non lasci la famiglia". 
Non capisco come si possa essere così: siamo già due stronzi che tradiscono i coniugi. Addirittura tradire l'amante, sbattersi regolarmente il marito e chiedere all'amante di rivedersi... eh no, eh no... faccio schifo ma a tutto c'è un limite!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> In disparte la tua storia - sicuramente molto interessante per gli 'intrecci' - mi chiedo come si faccia - in tre anni e mezzo (non tre settimane e mezzo) a non accorgersi di nulla...perchè O tu sei un mago O tua moglie davvero ripone in te una fiducia sconfinata e, oserei dire, cieca...


Io non mi sono resa conto per anni e anni.
Certamente la fiducia ha avuto una parte determinante, ma principalmente non mi è mai successo di non trovarlo a casa.
Addirittura gli avevo proposto di partecipare ad attività che avrebbero potuto interessarlo e che gli avrebbero offerto giustificazioni, ma lui ha rifiutato


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Beh, sono sempre stato bravo a creare intorno a me un'immagine a 360 gradi di uomo fedele o comunque assolutamente non interessato a queste cose. Anche con parenti stretti o amici. E' importante non avere nessun tipo di falle, perché non deve arrivare nessun tipo di battuta.


Come il mio ex marito.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come il mio ex marito.


Ahia


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ahia


Prima o poi si commette una imprudenza...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima o poi si commette una imprudenza...


Non è che lo ha fatto apposta? Io ero tentato...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non è che lo ha fatto apposta? Io ero tentato...


No.
Aveva raggiunto un livello di sicurezza che l'ha portato a una impudente imprudenza.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Aveva raggiunto un livello di sicurezza che l'ha portato a una impudente imprudenza.


Puoi raccontarla? O è scritta da qualche parte?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Puoi raccontarla? O è scritta da qualche parte?


Non voleva utilizzare il cellulare in una occasione necessaria.
Evidentemente temeva che potesse arrivare un messaggio.
Mi ha messo in allarme e gli ho guardato il cellulare.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non voleva utilizzare il cellulare in una occasione necessaria.
> Evidentemente temeva che potesse arrivare un messaggio.
> Mi ha messo in allarme e gli ho guardato il cellulare.


E non aveva piazzato un bel codice sul cell?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E non aveva piazzato un bel codice sul cell?


No. I messaggi erano in codice:facepalm:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. I messaggi erano in codice:facepalm:


Io ho il codice sulla tastiera, ma è un rischio che ho corso anch'io


----------



## stany (20 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Aggiornamento (e spero di essere sintetico)
> Allora, ero rimasto che si sono visti ma non avevano scopato (direi allora baciati?).
> Sabato sera le scrivo un messaggio su whatsapp, del tipo "mi pensi?" ma non ricevo risposta. Il che è strano, perché lei una risposta me la dà comunque. Poi vedo che non connette fino al mattino inoltrato: altra cosa strana, immaginate il mio stato d'animo.
> Lascio stare facendo forza su di me: ieri sera mi arriva un messaggio whatsapp, è una canzone a me dedicata.
> ...


Traditore cornuto?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (20 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Traditore cornuto?


Già... anche se, a ben pensarci, ha tradito il marito per l'ennesima volta. Mi sa che è il nono in dieci anni di matrimonio. Ma non penso me lu abbia raccontati tutti.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Se ti fossi impegnato veramente nel tuo rapporto la metà di quanto  mentalmente fantasticavi di lei e lo fai ancora avresti ancora un  rapporto con tua moglie.
> 
> I matrimoni non vanno avanti da se, bisogna impegnarsi e tanto e curarlo  quotidianamente come una pianta se ti scordi di annaffiarla o non le  togli una foglia secca avvizzisce e muore....
> 
> ...


Già... 
in fin dei conti mia moglie la amo ancora... sono proprio un fesso...


----------



## arula (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Già...
> in fin dei conti mia moglie la amo ancora... sono proprio un fesso...


sono contenta se lo condividi e allora impegnati

non c'è niente di più bello del sorriso di una persona che si sente amata


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Già... anche se, a ben pensarci, ha tradito il marito per l'ennesima volta. Mi sa che è il nono in dieci anni di matrimonio. Ma non penso me lu abbia raccontati tutti.


Minchia ! 
Anche qui mi chiedo come sia possibile che il marito non sappia nulla. È statisticamente impossibile !


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Credetemi, per quanto ci siano problemi di fondo, avevamo dei rapporti da urlo: lunghissimi, con orgasmi ripetuti da parte suo, con orgasmo finale mio che non vi descrivo perché era impressionante (solo con lei mi succedono queste cose). Non era assolutamente necessario che andasse a fare sta cretinata da zoccola pura, ammantata anche da buone ragioni "perché tu non lasci la famiglia". Non capisco come si possa essere così: siamo già due stronzi che tradiscono i coniugi. Addirittura tradire l'amante, sbattersi regolarmente il marito e chiedere all'amante di rivedersi... eh no, eh no... faccio schifo ma a tutto c'è un limite!


Secondo me se fa uno schiocco di dita tu ci torni, e di corsa ! Diceva una mia cara amica che "la carne non mente" e voi siete il tipico esempio di coppia esplosiva a livello sessuale.Non è certamente un caso se su 9 amanti in 10 anni tu sei durato 3 anni e mezzo.Sei evidentemente quello che di gran lunga supera chiunque altro in termini di intesa sessuale con lei. E se - come probabile - quello che ti ha sostituito non è alla tua 'altezza' prevedo un ritorno a breve...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Minchia !
> Anche qui mi chiedo come sia possibile che il marito non sappia nulla. È statisticamente impossibile !


Certo che lo sa: non ha certezze, non sa di chi si tratta ma sa di essere stato tradito.
Il guaio è che le dà ancora fiducia, lasciandole delle libertà inspiegabili. Ma questo non è un problema mio.



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Secondo me se fa uno schiocco di dita tu ci torni, e di corsa ! Diceva una mia cara amica che "la carne non mente" e voi siete il tipico esempio di coppia esplosiva a livello sessuale.Non è certamente un caso se su 9 amanti in 10 anni tu sei durato 3 anni e mezzo.Sei evidentemente quello che di gran lunga supera chiunque altro in termini di intesa sessuale con lei. E se - come probabile - quello che ti ha sostituito non è alla tua 'altezza' prevedo un ritorno a breve...


Guarda che il ritorno già c'è stato. Ma non me la sento più: troppa fatica, troppo stress, troppe rotture di scatole, troppe pretese, troppo troia (e di difficile gestione).
Poi per il resto è sicuramente come dici tu, anche se ieri ha un po' ritrattato: non ha detto che mi pensava mentre stava con lui (l'ha detto, l'ha detto), non è vero che non le è piaciuto ma tra di noi era tutta un'altra storia. E in questo ci credo. 
Però, ho un dubbio: l*'esplosività sessuale in una coppia non può essere anche indice di un atteggiamento mentale poco sano? *
E poi, può sembrarti strano, ero anche stufo di averlo sempre in erezione pensando a lei, una cosa terribile. Quattro-cinque volte siamo stati insieme una giornata intera e fatto due volte in ogni occasione (che poi da noi una già valeva per tre): la sera sentivo ancora il bisogno di masturbarmi. Un circolo vizioso, senza uscita.
Sarà stata quella dannata gelosia ossessiva mia a fare da motore a tutto. Mi rendo conto sempre di più che sono caduto in una rete psicotica che ha fatto saltare i miei equilibri. E nella rete ci sono ancora.
Sicuramente ci sentiremo ancora, ma ormai ho paura di incontrarla.


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Certo che lo sa: non ha certezze, non sa di chi si tratta ma sa di essere stato tradito.Il guaio è che le dà ancora fiducia, lasciandole delle libertà inspiegabili. Ma questo non è un problema mio.Guarda che il ritorno già c'è stato. Ma non me la sento più: troppa fatica, troppo stress, troppe rotture di scatole, troppe pretese, troppo troia (e di difficile gestione).Poi per il resto è sicuramente come dici tu, anche se ieri ha un po' ritrattato: non ha detto che mi pensava mentre stava con lui (l'ha detto, l'ha detto), non è vero che non le è piaciuto ma tra di noi era tutta un'altra storia. E in questo ci credo. Però, ho un dubbio: l*'esplosività sessuale in una coppia non può essere anche indice di un atteggiamento mentale poco sano? *E poi, può sembrarti strano, ero anche stufo di averlo sempre in erezione pensando a lei, una cosa terribile. Quattro-cinque volte siamo stati insieme una giornata intera e fatto due volte in ogni occasione (che poi da noi una già valeva per tre): la sera sentivo ancora il bisogno di masturbarmi. Un circolo vizioso, senza uscita.Sarà stata quella dannata gelosia ossessiva mia a fare da motore a tutto. Mi rendo conto sempre di più che sono caduto in una rete psicotica che ha fatto saltare i miei equilibri. E nella rete ci sono ancora.Sicuramente ci sentiremo ancora, ma ormai ho paura di incontrarla.


Se mi masturbo penso solo alla mia compagna e siamo insieme da 10 anni.Mi è capitato di farlo anche dopo un rapporto.Fosse per me farei l'amore con lei ogni giorno.E credo sia una cosa bellissima, al di là di risvolti psicologici a me poco chiari. Per cui, in definitiva, capisco perfettamente cosa intendi e cosa hai vissuto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se mi masturbo penso solo alla mia compagna e siamo insieme da 10 anni.Mi è capitato di farlo anche dopo un rapporto.Fosse per me farei l'amore con lei ogni giorno.E credo sia una cosa bellissima, al di là di risvolti psicologici a me poco chiari. Per cui, in definitiva, capisco perfettamente cosa intendi e cosa hai vissuto.


fortunato...


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> fortunato...


Si e no.Non era la mia compagna ma lo è diventata (abbiamo lasciato entrambi i nostri ex coniugi per stare insieme), quindi c'è stata parecchia strada in salita da affrontare...l'altra faccia della medaglia  (così come mi è stata spiegata dal mio psichiatra) è che questa forte attrazione sessuale e questa forte 'intesa' non è altro che la versione migliore della mia e della sua aggressività, che ovviamente si manifestava e si manifesta in forme differenti ma che è comunque tratto comune di entrambi


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si e no.Non era la mia compagna ma lo è diventata (abbiamo lasciato entrambi i nostri ex coniugi per stare insieme), quindi c'è stata parecchia strada in salita da affrontare...l'altra faccia della medaglia  (così come mi è stata spiegata dal mio psichiatra) è che questa forte attrazione sessuale e questa forte 'intesa' non è altro che la versione migliore della mia e della sua aggressività, che ovviamente si manifestava e si manifesta in forme differenti ma che è comunque tratto comune di entrambi


Ah ecco, mi sembrava strano 
Storia simile alla mia allora, se non per il finale diverso. 
No, guarda, preferisco la sana "normalità" di mia moglie a quel terremoto lì.


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ah ecco, mi sembrava strano
> Storia simile alla mia allora, se non per il finale diverso.
> No, guarda, preferisco la sana "normalità" di mia moglie a quel terremoto lì.


Terremoto nel senso di rapporto spesso burrascoso mi pare di capire....
E comunque io ormai ce l'ho come moglie e madre di mio figlio, tu no.
La mia ex ad esempio aveva un carattere differente, sicuramente andavamo più d'accordo forse perché sapeva come prendermi.
Non che fosse in assoluto una tipa mite, sapeva semplicemente imporsi un maniera differente  (scrivo questo perché mi è parso di notare una notevole differenza caratteriale tra tua moglie e la tua ex amante).


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Terremoto nel senso di rapporto spesso burrascoso ?


Ahivoglia!


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ahivoglia!


Non c'è niente da fare, non se ne esce...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non c'è niente da fare, non se ne esce...


Guarda, ti ringrazio delle conferme. Sono sicurissimo che a separarmi e mettermi con lei *NON CAMBIEREBBE NULLA*.
Probabilmente mi crea questa eccitazione abominevole proprio perché troia.
:facepalm:


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ahivoglia!


E comunque se riesci a tornare nei binari e a dedicarti esclusivamente a tua moglie e alla tua famiglia avrai fatto la cosa più giusta.
Anche se il fatto che tu sia venuto qui a parlarci principalmente di lei e del tuo rapporto con lei (con la tua famiglia nettamente in secondo piano) la dice lunga sul tuo coinvolgimento per l'amante e poco o nulla della tua capacità e della tua volontà di passare da una relazione clandestina sicuramente burrascosa ma che probabilmente ti serviva per sentirti vivo ad una dimensione familiare tranquilla che - magari - non ti si confà del tutto. Almeno, questo è quello che ricavo leggendoti.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Terremoto nel senso di rapporto spesso burrascoso mi pare di capire....
> E comunque io ormai ce l'ho come moglie e madre di mio figlio, tu no.
> La mia ex ad esempio aveva un carattere differente, sicuramente andavamo più d'accordo forse perché sapeva come prendermi.
> Non che fosse in assoluto una tipa mite, sapeva semplicemente imporsi un maniera differente  (scrivo questo perché mi è parso di notare una notevole differenza caratteriale tra tua moglie e la tua ex amante).


Ecco, non avevo letto la modifica... :singleeye:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E comunque se riesci a tornare nei binari e a dedicarti esclusivamente a tua moglie e alla tua famiglia avrai fatto la cosa più giusta.
> Anche se il fatto che tu sia venuto qui a parlarci principalmente di lei e del tuo rapporto con lei (con la tua famiglia nettamente in secondo piano) la dice lunga sul tuo coinvolgimento per l'amante e poco o nulla della tua capacità e della tua volontà di passare da una relazione clandestina sicuramente burrascosa ma che probabilmente ti serviva per sentirti vivo ad una dimensione familiare tranquilla che - magari - non ti si confà del tutto. Almeno, questo è quello che ricavo leggendoti.


Anch'io ricavo questo... porca miseria! :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Guarda, ti ringrazio delle conferme. Sono sicurissimo che a separarmi e mettermi con lei *NON CAMBIEREBBE NULLA*.
> Probabilmente mi crea questa eccitazione abominevole proprio perché troia.
> :facepalm:


Come sempre queste storie rivelano cose di noi. Naturalmente se vogliamo conoscerle.


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come sempre queste storie rivelano cose di noi. Naturalmente se vogliamo conoscerle.


Diccele Brunè...


----------



## patroclo (21 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Guarda, ti ringrazio delle conferme. Sono sicurissimo che a separarmi e mettermi con lei NON CAMBIEREBBE NULLA.
> Probabilmente mi crea questa eccitazione abominevole *proprio perché troia*.
> :facepalm:


......con rispetto parlando ....ovviamente.......che poi brunetta s'incazza

non è perchè tua moglie è inappetente e poco fantasiosa che l'altra è una troia, vabbe che hai il dente avvelenato....però.........


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ......con rispetto parlando ....ovviamente.......che poi brunetta s'incazza
> 
> non è perchè tua moglie è inappetente e poco fantasiosa che l'altra è una troia, vabbe che hai il dente avvelenato....però.........


Straquoto 
Il verde come sempre non posso


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Diccele Brunè...


Lo sta dicendo lui. La sua eccitazione per una che considera troia spiega cosa lo eccita.
Non sto facendo nessuna interpretazione. Leggo quello che viene scritto.


----------



## Jim Cain (21 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sta dicendo lui. La sua eccitazione per una che considera troia spiega cosa lo eccita.
> Non sto facendo nessuna interpretazione. Leggo quello che viene scritto.


All'inizio ha anche scritto che si erano davvero innamorati.
Per come la vedo io c'è molto di più che lo lega a lei dell'eccitazione per una che considera troia.
Fosse solo quello sarebbe già bella e che finita.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> All'inizio ha anche scritto che si erano davvero innamorati.
> Per come la vedo io c'è molto di più che lo lega a lei dell'eccitazione per una che considera troia.
> Fosse solo quello sarebbe già bella e che finita.


Credo più alla seconda affermazione che non si dice di una di cui di è innamorati.
E poi ha scritto altro.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo più alla seconda affermazione che non si dice di una di cui di è innamorati.
> E poi ha scritto altro.


E' ovvio che di fronte a batoste del genere partano riflessioni a 360 gradi.
Sono sempre meno convinto di essere innamorato e sempre più convinto di essere vittima di un'ossessione che io stesso ho provveduto ad alimentare.
All'inizio è stata solo una simpatica avventura: poi sono arrivati i suoi racconti, la rivelazioni di tutti i lati definiamoli "oscuri" della sua personalità. E' partita in me una forte pulsione di conquista, di appropriazione, di gelosia: e, sia chiaro, *IO NON SONO COSI'*. Se guardo indietro, vedo me perdere interesse nei periodi tranquilli e ripartire all'assalto quando si affacciava (spesso) un nuovo pretendente.
E' inutile dire che questo "gioco" è sempre stato deleterio per i miei equilibri psicologici ma mi permetteva anche di distrarmi da routine e preoccupazioni.
Adesso è diventato un gioco al massacro. Lei è stata con un altro mentre rifiutava me. Se riesco a riconquistarla (e se voglio ci riesco) devo essere pronto a subire dose maggiori di stress, perché nel frattempo lei si è incattivita per altri motivi.
Non è amore, è una droga.
Devo semplicemente smettere, resistere alle forti crisi di astinenza, alle provocazioni deliberate che lei mi lancia.
Mi sa che mi ci vuole il metadone...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E' ovvio che di fronte a batoste del genere partano riflessioni a 360 gradi.
> Sono sempre meno convinto di essere innamorato e sempre più convinto di essere vittima di un'ossessione che io stesso ho provveduto ad alimentare.
> All'inizio è stata solo una simpatica avventura: poi sono arrivati i suoi racconti, la rivelazioni di tutti i lati definiamoli "oscuri" della sua personalità. E' partita in me una forte pulsione di conquista, di appropriazione, di gelosia: e, sia chiaro, *IO NON SONO COSI'*. Se guardo indietro, vedo me perdere interesse nei periodi tranquilli e ripartire all'assalto quando si affacciava (spesso) un nuovo pretendente.
> E' inutile dire che questo "gioco" è sempre stato deleterio per i miei equilibri psicologici ma mi permetteva anche di distrarmi da routine e preoccupazioni.
> ...


Ti faccio una rivelazione: tu sei così.
Non lo sapevi, ma sei uno che si eccita al pensiero di conquistare una donna promiscua.
Non è una cosa rara, anche se non la capisco.
Questa diffusione potrebbe esserti di consolazione.
Non credo che tu ti possa liberare dalla ossessione senza accettare questa parte di te.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti faccio una rivelazione: tu sei così.
> Non lo sapevi, ma sei uno che si eccita al pensiero di conquistare una donna promiscua.
> Non è una cosa rara, anche se non la capisco.
> Questa diffusione potrebbe esserti di consolazione.
> Non credo che tu ti possa liberare dalla ossessione senza accettare questa parte di te.


Già, se cadono in mio possesso perdo rapidamente interesse.
Grazie, stavolta mi sei stata di aiuto...
"Donna promiscua", la devo usare di più questa definizione tecnica


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> *Già, se cadono in mio possesso perdo rapidamente interesse*.
> Grazie, stavolta mi sei stata di aiuto...
> "Donna promiscua", la devo usare di più questa definizione tecnica


e quindi chi ti resiste vince. Per cui la tua donna ideale è quella che non avrai mai


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e quindi chi ti resiste vince. Per cui la tua donna ideale è quella che non avrai mai


arguto paradosso


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E' ovvio che di fronte a batoste del genere partano riflessioni a 360 gradi.
> Sono sempre meno convinto di essere innamorato e sempre più convinto di essere vittima di un'ossessione che io stesso ho provveduto ad alimentare.
> All'inizio è stata solo una simpatica avventura: poi sono arrivati i suoi racconti, la rivelazioni di tutti i lati definiamoli "oscuri" della sua personalità. E' partita in me una forte pulsione di conquista, di appropriazione, di gelosia: e, sia chiaro, *IO NON SONO COSI'*. Se guardo indietro, vedo me perdere interesse nei periodi tranquilli e ripartire all'assalto quando si affacciava (spesso) un nuovo pretendente.
> E' inutile dire che questo "gioco" è sempre stato deleterio per i miei equilibri psicologici ma mi permetteva anche di distrarmi da routine e preoccupazioni.
> ...


Non è amore, è ossessione.


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Già, se cadono in mio possesso perdo rapidamente interesse.
> Grazie, stavolta mi sei stata di aiuto...
> "Donna promiscua", la devo usare di più questa definizione tecnica


Sei eccitato dal gioco e dalla donna che ti consente questo gioco.
Qualsiasi uomo è annoiato dalla facilità con cui può raggiungere un obiettivo.
Il tira e molla non fa impazzire solo i gatti.


----------



## danny (22 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e quindi chi ti resiste vince. Per cui la tua donna ideale è quella che non avrai mai


In amor vince chi fugge.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non è amore, è ossessione.


certo, lo dimostra che NON mi fa star bene. Mi eccita in modo insano ma non sto bene.


----------



## ipazia (22 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> certo, lo dimostra che NON mi fa star bene. Mi eccita in modo insano ma non sto bene.


Solo in questa frase ci sono un carico così alto di giudizi di te, che per forza di cose non stai bene

E più neghi quel che sei, più starai male. Con chiunque tu sia, e in qualunque modo tu ti metta in condizione di essere. 

Non si sfugge a se stessi. E girarsi le spalle mette in situazioni in cui non c'è consensualità e neanche consapevolezza. 

Descrivi un qualcosa che fatto in coppia (e non parlo necessariamente di una coppia ufficiale, ma che può essere giocato anche in una coppia ufficiale con grande soddisfazione) e in condivisione è appagante. Perchè permette di esprimere pulsioni che esistono. 

Ma farlo di nascosto, su diversi piani...che tu lo fai di nascosto a te stesso, di nascosto da tua moglie, di nascosto dal mondo e, dulcis in fundo, pure di nascosto dall'altro attore (attrice) del gioco...è solo l'anticamera di un qualche disastro. 

E cade la consensualità e si inizia a camminare sul filo sottile della vessazione e della dipendenza...

Non è quella donna. Sei tu. 

Lei scatena perchè gioca...

Ma giocate entrambi senza neppure sapere cosa fate. 

E il casino è assicurato. Come i fatti ti stanno dimostrando. 

E non è tanto la promiscuità...è il cacciare. 

Se sei cacciatore, sei cacciatore...e se trovi la preda..cacci. 

Ma queste sono cose che si possono semplicemente condividere e attraversare insieme...

Serve avere il coraggio di guardarsi e smettere di nascondersi. 

Da quel che scrivi la tua questione è che ti sei costruito diverse maschere con cui ti proponi non solo al mondo ma anche a te stesso quando sei nel mondo. Pensaci bene a quel che stai facendo. 

Giocare con le maschere, e giocare negando quel che c'è sotto la maschera...è un gioco al massacro.

Diventa facile confondere la maschera con chi si è....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Solo in questa frase ci sono un carico così alto di giudizi di te, che per forza di cose non stai bene
> 
> E più neghi quel che sei, più starai male. Con chiunque tu sia, e in qualunque modo tu ti metta in condizione di essere.
> 
> ...


Va bene tutto quello che hai detto, che poi è quello che mi dice l'amante da tre anni e mezzo: di buttare giù la maschera.
Ma ho una famiglia e dei figli, non posso farlo. Non posso far pagare a loro i miei errori. Li pagherò io, sono molto sereno in questo.
Solo un appunto: non incolpavo lei, lei è semplicemente se stessa. parlavo della MIA ossessione. Non è lei che non mi fa stare bene, è la mia ossessione che non mi fa stare bene.
Grazie... mi state aiutando molto tutti... non me l'aspettavo...


----------



## ipazia (22 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Va bene tutto quello che hai detto, che poi è quello che mi dice l'amante da tre anni e mezzo: di buttare giù la maschera.
> Ma ho una famiglia e dei figli, non posso farlo. Non posso far pagare a loro i miei errori. Li pagherò io, sono molto sereno in questo.
> Solo un appunto: non incolpavo lei, lei è semplicemente se stessa. parlavo della MIA ossessione. Non è lei che non mi fa stare bene, è la mia ossessione che non mi fa stare bene.
> Grazie... mi state aiutando molto tutti... non me l'aspettavo...


Non è di quella maschera che sto parlando 

La maschera è con te stesso, nel dirti la verità sui tuoi bisogni e sui tuoi desideri...anche per dare a te la possibilità di divenire proattivo nel migliorare la relazione con tua moglie...credo di aver capito che hai deciso di chiudere con l'amante e rimanere in famiglia. 

Quel gioco, che con la tua amante ti è divenuto evidente, è tuo...se pensi di poterne fare a meno...mah...non è mai una buona idea, una volta aperta la porta, provare a richiuderla

bisognava pensarci prima di aprirla, ma non l'hai fatto

adesso è aperta, far finta che sia chiusa è l'ennesima maschera e l'ennesimo imbroglio

In questo modo complichi la vita a tutti, per il semplice motivo che non ti racconti la verità su te stesso

E aggiungo, a nota, che un certo modo di giocare non lo tiri fuori perchè l'altra è troia

Semplicemente il fatto che te la dipingi come troia permette a te, MASCHIO, di esprimere tue pulsioni che con tua moglie (donna degna di rispetto e a cui quindi con grosse difficoltà tu esprimi le pulsioni che escono con la troia, per tuoi tabù) non riesci ad esprimere
ti metti in gabbia da solo

Questa è la tua ossessione...
Con l'amante, la troia, non puoi esprimere l'affettività, per costituzione relazionale
Con la moglie, donna a cui dar rispetto, non puoi esprimere le tue pulsioni più "animali (passami il termine), per costituzione relazionale

E ti incateni, nell'ossessione dei tuoi bisogni mai pienamente soddisfatti

Lei è solo un tramite, a questo livello lei o un'altra è la stessa cosa

E sai perchè? 

Perchè non essendo in dominio di te stesso e delle tue pulsioni (le maschere di cui parlavo) finisci per essere in balia del caso e degli attivatori causali che incontri lungo la via. 

E le scelte che ti rimangono sono o fingere di non sentire nulla o fingere con il mondo di non sentire e ritagliarti una bolla in cui sentire quel che in ogni caso ti compone...

Questo bilico mette te in condizione di instabilità, insicurezza e per converso, per rimettre equilibrio, ti mette in condizione di proiettare fuori (la troia) le tue insicurezze di maschio con pulsioni da maschio, collocandole in uno spazio di trasgressione e non di quotidianità (negandoti da solo una affettività ed una intimità piena con tua moglie)

Sei tu, che con tua moglie fatichi a tirar fuori chi sei...ma così perdi lei, la relazione con lei e anche te stesso


----------



## stany (22 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Solo in questa frase ci sono un carico così alto di giudizi di te, che per forza di cose non stai bene
> 
> E più neghi quel che sei, più starai male. Con chiunque tu sia, e in qualunque modo tu ti metta in condizione di essere.
> 
> ...


Bellissima questa delle maschere!


----------



## ipazia (22 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Bellissima questa delle maschere!


Sono un'esperta di maschere


----------



## stany (22 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono un'esperta di maschere


Io invece non riesco...ed è un mio limite ,ma anche il punto di forza.


----------



## ipazia (22 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io invece non riesco...ed è un mio limite ,ma anche il punto di forza.


Il limite è non sapere delle maschere...

Lo sapevano bene i greci, e altrettanto bene lo esprimevano nel loro teatro

Ogni maschera rappresentava un ruolo...e noi di ruoli ne indossiamo moltissimi

Non rendersi conto che il ruolo è una forma della maschera è un grosso, grossissimo limite

A diversi livelli, da quello intimo relazionale a quello sociale e anche lavorativo

Non porsi il problema, significa subire e non essere padroni di se stessi

Tu stesso, con tua moglie, rappresenti una maschera e lei con te...parte dei mattoncini del muro che vi separa riguarda proprio il vostro non riuscire a togliervi maschere, di cui probabilmente non siete nemmeno ben consapevoli

Ed è un vero peccato...


----------



## stany (22 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il limite è non sapere delle maschere...
> 
> Lo sapevano bene i greci, e altrettanto bene lo esprimevano nel loro teatro
> 
> ...


Ah...mi fai riflettere...grazie .Un abbraccio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Giugno 2017)

danny ha detto:


> In amor vince chi fugge.


perché a meno da perdere


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è di quella maschera che sto parlando
> 
> La maschera è con te stesso, nel dirti la verità sui tuoi bisogni e sui tuoi desideri...anche per dare a te la possibilità di divenire proattivo nel migliorare la relazione con tua moglie...credo di aver capito che hai deciso di chiudere con l'amante e rimanere in famiglia.
> 
> ...



mancava solo "maschio fallocratico" 
:mexican::singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (22 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ah...mi fai riflettere...grazie .Un abbraccio.


Sono contenta di dare spunti...

essere esperta di maschere significa averne indossate talmente tante, senza governarmi, da aver quasi perso me...

"E quanti personaggi inutili ho indossato
io e la mia persona quanti ne ha subiti
arido è l'inferno
sterile la sua via."

cit. 

[video=youtube;LqQ1IcwfD04]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqQ1IcwfD04[/video]

Un abbraccio a te...

la vita, a volte, è ben più semplice di quel che ci si rappresenta nella nostra confusione...


----------



## ipazia (22 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> mancava solo "maschio fallocratico"
> :mexican::singleeye:


secondo me non sei fallocratico

ma non ti conosco...

se fossi fallocratico, non ti faresti tutte queste seghe mentali....te le faresti fisiche ...e te le godresti dall'inizio alla fine, solo o accompagnato :carneval:

mi sembri solo piuttosto a disagio con quel che il tuo cazzo ti comunica, e mi sembra che tu lo proietti sul fuori anzichè ascoltarlo....

il cazzo ha un sacco di cose da dire eh....


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> secondo me non sei fallocratico
> 
> ma non ti conosco...
> 
> ...


Pure quando parli di cazzo si na poesia
Beato Guglielmo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Pure quando parli di cazzo si na poesia&#55357;&#56856;
> Beato Guglielmo


in effetti mi ha arrapato...


----------



## ipazia (22 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Pure quando parli di cazzo si na poesia
> Beato Guglielmo



E' che il cazzo mi piace proprio un sacco! 

mi fa poesia e mi fa esser romantica...in particolare quando mi è dedicato nelle sue espressioni :inlove:

G. è sereno in effetto...e mi rasserena vederlo libero di essere ai miei occhi...un Maschio


----------



## ipazia (22 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> in effetti mi ha arrapato...


lieta... 

adesso vedi di impiegare in modo produttivo l'arrapamento però...sarebbe uno spreco, altrimenti 

a me non piacciono gli sprechi.


----------



## stany (22 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono contenta di dare spunti...
> 
> essere esperta di maschere significa averne indossate talmente tante, senza governarmi, da aver quasi perso me...
> 
> ...


Bellissima , non la conoscevo. Io ero"mancino" da piccolo, poi mi obbligarono a diventare destrorso....E credo abbiano alterato la mia personalità (il figlio grande lo è, mancino).


----------



## ipazia (22 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Bellissima , non la conoscevo. Io ero"mancino" da piccolo, poi mi obbligarono a diventare destrorso....E credo abbiano alterato la mia personalità (il figlio grande lo è, mancino).


Pure io sono mancina :carneval:

e ci hanno pure provato a farmi usare la destra...ma con gli obblighi, idioti, non ho mai avuto un buon rapporto, nemmeno quando non mi rendevo se fossero o meno idioti...

quindi mancina ero e mancina resto

e pure tu...

anche se usi la destra, riprenditi il tuo mancinismo, è nella testa, più che nelle mani


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pure io sono mancina :carneval:
> 
> e ci hanno pure provato a farmi usare la destra...ma con gli obblighi, idioti, non ho mai avuto un buon rapporto, nemmeno quando non mi rendevo se fossero o meno idioti...
> 
> ...


I mancini sono speciali, ne ho due in famiglia.


----------



## ipazia (22 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> I mancini sono speciali, ne ho due in famiglia.


In effetti sono speciale....

G. dice che sono specialmente una gran rogna :rotfl::rotfl:

Però in effetti esistono studi sul funzionamento specifico dei mancini.


----------



## stany (22 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pure io sono mancina :carneval:
> 
> e ci hanno pure provato a farmi usare la destra...ma con gli obblighi, idioti, non ho mai avuto un buon rapporto, nemmeno quando non mi rendevo se fossero o meno idioti...
> 
> ...


Ero obbligato ad usare il cucchiaino piegato a novanta gradi a sinistra.....potevo usarlo solo con la mano destra!
Il cervello....a volte ho come la sensazione che sia bloccato ,che non riesca ad esprimersi....Alcune teorie sostengono che obbligare l'uso della mano destra condizioni la psiche. Boh...magari potevo fare l'artista.....


----------



## ipazia (22 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ero obbligato ad usare il cucchiaino piegato a novanta gradi a sinistra.....potevo usarlo solo con la mano destra!
> Il cervello....a volte ho come la sensazione che sia bloccato ,che non riesca ad esprimersi....Alcune teorie sostengono che obbligare l'uso della mano destra condizioni la psiche. Boh...magari potevo fare l'artista.....


infatti...è chiedere di andare a rovescio

io mi incazzavo come una biscia e rifiutava platealmente ogni tentativo di vessazione a quel riguardo...sapevo essere particolarmente incisiva, a quel che mi raccontano...e poi sono stata fortunata, mia madre sotto questi aspetti tecnici era veramente una grande. 

Quindi mi ha tutelata. 


più che chiederti cosa saresti potuto essere, puoi provare a lasciar fluire quel che sei...


----------



## stany (22 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> infatti...è chiedere di andare a rovescio
> 
> io mi incazzavo come una biscia e rifiutava platealmente ogni tentativo di vessazione a quel riguardo...sapevo essere particolarmente incisiva, a quel che mi raccontano...e poi sono stata fortunata, mia madre sotto questi aspetti tecnici era veramente una grande.
> 
> ...


Altri tempi....la mano sinistra è quella del diavolo,si diceva!
Proverò a lasciar fluire, come dici; anche se non è difficile come a quindici anni, richiede una certa concentrazione, o meglio, un distacco contemplativo dal mondo....Proverò (riproverò con la meditazione).Pensare che da giovane ero piuttosto contemplativo,non molto dedito all'azione,diciamo pigro....Oggi forse sarei molto più sicuro e sereno (ma qualche problema finché si vive c'è sempre) se riuscissi a capitalizzare l'esperienza acquisita coniugandola con la capacità di astrazione che è stata inficiata dalle vicende familiari. Ma siamo ciò che mangiamo ed anche quel che abbiamo coltivato.Dovrei essere più egoista,nel senso"buono" del termine e pensare di più a me stesso. Ma non mi lamento; la vita è lunga e non posso dire che mi sia stata matrigna...Tutto sommato non mi lamento.
Boh ...adesso mio figlio di dieci vuole che si vada dove abitavamo prima per incontrare i suoi amici....Non ho la pazienza di un  nonno (potrei essergli)  ma nemmeno l'intolleranza che ricevevo ai miei tempi....È un confronto impegnativo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> lieta...
> 
> adesso vedi di impiegare in modo produttivo l'arrapamento però...sarebbe uno spreco, altrimenti
> 
> a me non piacciono gli sprechi.


E' una proposta?


----------



## Divì (22 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E' ovvio che di fronte a batoste del genere partano riflessioni a 360 gradi.
> Sono sempre meno convinto di essere innamorato e sempre più convinto di essere vittima di un'ossessione che io stesso ho provveduto ad alimentare.
> All'inizio è stata solo una simpatica avventura: poi sono arrivati i suoi racconti, la rivelazioni di tutti i lati definiamoli "oscuri" della sua personalità. E' partita in me una forte pulsione di conquista, di appropriazione, di gelosia: e, sia chiaro, *IO NON SONO COSI'*. Se guardo indietro, vedo me perdere interesse nei periodi tranquilli e ripartire all'assalto quando si affacciava (spesso) un nuovo pretendente.
> E' inutile dire che questo "gioco" è sempre stato deleterio per i miei equilibri psicologici ma mi permetteva anche di distrarmi da routine e preoccupazioni.
> ...


Interessante. La descrizione che fai è del tutto contigua a quella che fa oggi - costantemente, per cui credo ne sia profondamente convinto - mio marito.

Sì smettere serve a stare meglio. Ma amputare parti di te per non affrontarle non ti fa bene. Nel mio caso, essendo io del tutto consapevole e cosciente (non come tua moglie) dell'accaduto non posso che prendere atto che ho un uomo che - dopo avermi tradito - è convinto di amarmi e di essere guarito e che mi considera il suo metadone...... 
Speriamo bene .....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Interessante. La descrizione che fai è del tutto contigua a quella che fa oggi - costantemente, per cui credo ne sia profondamente convinto - mio marito.
> 
> Sì smettere serve a stare meglio. Ma amputare parti di te per non affrontarle non ti fa bene. Nel mio caso, essendo io del tutto consapevole e cosciente (non come tua moglie) dell'accaduto non posso che prendere atto che ho un uomo che - dopo avermi tradito - è convinto di amarmi e di essere guarito e che mi considera il suo metadone......
> Speriamo bene .....


Speriamo 
Altrimenti, se vuoi, te lo do io il brivido giusto e fai pari


----------



## Blaise53 (22 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> infatti...è chiedere di andare a rovescio
> 
> io mi incazzavo come una biscia e rifiutava platealmente ogni tentativo di vessazione a quel riguardo...sapevo essere particolarmente incisiva, a quel che mi raccontano...e poi sono stata fortunata, mia madre sotto questi aspetti tecnici era veramente una grande.
> 
> ...


Io non mi sono minimamente preoccupato.
La sx la mano del diavolo? Meglio o no?


----------



## ipazia (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> E' una proposta?


fidati....se ti avessi fatto una proposta, non avresti avuto dubbi 

giocavo un pochetto


----------



## ipazia (23 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Altri tempi....la mano sinistra è quella del diavolo,si diceva!
> Proverò a lasciar fluire, come dici; anche se non è difficile come a quindici anni, richiede una certa concentrazione, o meglio, un distacco contemplativo dal mondo....Proverò (riproverò con la meditazione).Pensare che da giovane ero piuttosto contemplativo,non molto dedito all'azione,diciamo pigro....*Oggi forse sarei molto più sicuro e sereno (ma qualche problema finché si vive c'è sempre) se riuscissi a capitalizzare l'esperienza acquisita coniugandola con la capacità di astrazione che è stata inficiata dalle vicende familiari. Ma siamo ciò che mangiamo ed anche quel che abbiamo coltivato.Dovrei essere più egoista,nel senso"buono" del termine e pensare di più a me stesso. Ma non mi lamento; la vita è lunga e non posso dire che mi sia stata matrigna...Tutto sommato non mi lamento.*
> Boh ...adesso mio figlio di dieci vuole che si vada dove abitavamo prima per incontrare i suoi amici....Non ho la pazienza di un  nonno (potrei essergli)  ma nemmeno l'intolleranza che ricevevo ai miei tempi....È un confronto impegnativo.



Forse potresti volerti semplicemente bene, per quel che sei e che sei arrivato ad essere, perdite e vincite incluse 

un mancino che ha imparato a usare la destra...


----------



## ipazia (23 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Io non mi sono minimamente preoccupato.
> La sx la mano del diavolo? Meglio o no?


E hai fatto bene...giravano un sacco di stronzate sui mancini...ancora adesso quando vedono la mia calligrafia, alcune persone, e poi scoprono che sono mancina si stupiscono...oltre alla leggenda della mano del diavolo c'era pure quella che i mancini non potessero che avere una brutta calligrafia 

...che era anche ovvio, tenendo conto che gli rompevano il cazzo sul fatto che erano mancini e li obbligavano a scrivere con la destra...ma a questo mica ci pensavano, i geni :carneval:

lasciam perdere l'estremo opposto per cui adesso ci sono pure le forbici speciali per i mancini!! :unhappy::unhappy:

Personalmente, quando mi dicevano che avevo la mano del diavolo, mi immaginavo me con le fattezze da diavolessa...e mi ero molto simpatica


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> fidati....se ti avessi fatto una proposta, non avresti avuto dubbi
> 
> giocavo un pochetto


Avrei preferito la proposta.
Con una bella proposta si gioca ancora meglio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

Allora, ci stiamo risentendo in maniera pericolosa. Lei ha avuto la sua storia sabato e da lunedì ci stiamo risentendo troppo regolarmente.
L'ho ascoltata, mi ha raccontato praticamente tutto, soffrendo in silenzio come un matto. Però meglio sapere più o meno cos'è successo invece di stare lì a farti fantasie noir.
Ho fatto finta di accettare la sua versione, ovvero questo:
1) Tu mi hai ferito (è vero, ho toccato un tasto delicatissimo) e io ti ho lasciato;
2) Ti ho lasciato e sono automaticamente tornata alla mia vita di prima;
3) Ho cominciato a sentirmi di più con lui, ci sono andata a cena e fatto una scopata;
4) Chiusa lì.

Mia versione
1) Io ti ho ferito ma tu hai preso la palla al balzo;
2) Ne hai approfittato per approfondire con uno che ti intrigava più per i soldi che per altro (ma è normale anche quello);
3) Hai capito che non ci ottenevi nulla da alcuni suoi comportamenti ma sei andata fino in fondo per vedere cosa succedeva;
4) Alla fine ti sei trovata con un pugno di mosche in mano e mi hai ricontattato.

Lei dice che sono io che mi sento rassicurato dall'idea di una sbandata forte piuttosto che da una banale scopata. Può essere, ma purtroppo io sono molto bravo a mettere insieme i pezzi e non ho mai sbaglaito un colpo. I tempi e le sue parole mi fanno propendere per la mia versione.

Quale sia quella vera, comunque, lo sa solo lei. La verità assoluta esiste ma è irraggiungibile: bisogna indagare sulle rappresentazioni che ognuno ne fa, per i propri interessi, come un detective.
Sta di fatto che per tre anni e mezzo ci siamo tormentati a vicenda: non so cosa passi davvero per la sua testa, ma io ho una gran voglia di vederla ma anche molta paura che ricominci. E la seconda comincia ad essere più forte della prima.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Allora, ci stiamo risentendo in maniera pericolosa. Lei ha avuto la sua storia sabato e da lunedì ci stiamo risentendo troppo regolarmente.
> L'ho ascoltata, mi ha raccontato praticamente tutto, soffrendo in silenzio come un matto. Però meglio sapere più o meno cos'è successo invece di stare lì a farti fantasie noir.
> Ho fatto finta di accettare la sua versione, ovvero questo:
> 1) Tu mi hai ferito (è vero, ho toccato un tasto delicatissimo) e io ti ho lasciato;
> ...


Volete fare terapia di coppia? :carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volete fare terapia di coppia? :carneval:


Non ci avevo pensato :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non ci avevo pensato :carneval:


Guarda che è un modo scherzoso per dire che la vostra relazione ha la funzione di distrarvi dalle reciproche coppie.
Appunto come si diceva giorni fa un luna park per non pensare al lavoro.
Però se si pensa sempre al luna park il lavoro va a rotoli


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che è un modo scherzoso per dire che la vostra relazione ha la funzione di distrarvi dalle reciproche coppie.
> Appunto come si diceva giorni fa un luna park per non pensare al lavoro.
> Però se si pensa sempre al luna park il lavoro va a rotoli


Sicuramente tu intendevi il lavoro in senso figurato, però uno dei problemi è proprio quello: sul lavoro, pur agendo da due uffici distanti, ci sosteniamo alla grande!
Comunque il suo luna park ha più giostre del mio 
Sta donna promiscua!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sicuramente tu intendevi il lavoro in senso figurato, però uno dei problemi è proprio quello: sul lavoro, pur agendo da due uffici distanti, ci sosteniamo alla grande!
> Comunque il suo luna park ha più giostre del mio
> Sta donna promiscua!


E tu sei invidioso di tutte quelle macchinine e vuoi che giochi solo con te.

Se ti sembro offensiva smetto, io sto usando paradossi.


----------



## Ruxandra (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mia versione
> 1) Io ti ho ferito ma tu hai preso la palla al balzo;
> 2) Ne hai approfittato per approfondire con uno che ti intrigava più per i soldi che per altro (ma è normale anche quello);
> 3) Hai capito che non ci ottenevi nulla da alcuni suoi comportamenti ma sei andata fino in fondo per vedere cosa succedeva;
> 4) Alla fine ti sei trovata con un pugno di mosche in mano e mi hai ricontattato.


Se così fosse, questa donna usa il sesso come "strumento" per manipolare le persone o meglio, i maschi che ci cascano. Evidentemente ne ha trovato uno più furbo di lei e sei tu stesso a scriverlo.

Tu credi che lei sia solo "promiscua", invece -per me- sta manipolando anche te, e tu sei un gioco del SUO Luna Park ...


----------



## ipazia (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Avrei preferito la proposta.
> Con una bella proposta si gioca ancora meglio.


Non pensi che potrebbe essere utile per te fare attenzione a ciò che chiedi?  E a chi lo chiedi... 

Ringrazia, piuttosto che gioco, sei carne morbida, facile da spolpare:carneval:

Sei ancora un tenerello...


----------



## Skorpio (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Avrei preferito la proposta.
> Con una bella proposta si gioca ancora meglio.





ipazia ha detto:


> Non pensi che potrebbe essere utile per te fare attenzione a ciò che chiedi?  E a chi lo chiedi...
> 
> Ringrazia, piuttosto che gioco, sei carne morbida, facile da spolpare:carneval:
> 
> Sei ancora un tenerello...


Insomma mi sa che con il tuo arrapamento puoi andare a farti una sega 

Tutte uguali le donne, gira che ti rigira

Prima ti tirano su, e poi ti buttano giù..


----------



## ipazia (23 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Insomma mi sa che con il tuo arrapamento puoi andare a farti una sega
> 
> Tutte uguali le donne, gira che ti rigira
> 
> Prima ti tirano su, e poi ti buttano giù..


può anche portarlo fieramente in giro 

proprio perchè è suo, decisione sua cosa farne...offrire ha un prezzo, mica è gratis 

La mia è cura...sono una persona sensibile e delicata :carneval:


(è chiaro che gioco, vero? )


----------



## Skorpio (23 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> (è chiaro che gioco, vero? )


Chiarissimo 

:rotfl: :rotfl: 

Cosa sia chiaro della mia replica invece non saprei.. :rotfl:

Lascio alla libera fantasia personale :rotfl::mexican:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non pensi che potrebbe essere utile per te fare attenzione a ciò che chiedi?  E a chi lo chiedi...
> 
> Ringrazia, piuttosto che gioco, sei carne morbida, facile da spolpare:carneval:
> 
> Sei ancora un tenerello...


Adoro essere umiliato!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

Ruxandra ha detto:


> Se così fosse, questa donna usa il sesso come "strumento" per manipolare le persone o meglio, i maschi che ci cascano. Evidentemente ne ha trovato uno più furbo di lei e sei tu stesso a scriverlo.
> 
> Tu credi che lei sia solo "promiscua", invece -per me- sta manipolando anche te, e tu sei un gioco del SUO Luna Park ...


Fosse stato così sarebbe stato meglio.
Battute a parte, per anni è stata molto presa, voleva che ci mettessimo insieme.
Ancora adesso dice che siamo una coppia perfetta rovinata dalle mie idee di conservazione della specie (ovvero, della famiglia).
Ma a prescindere da questo, per quel personaggio secondo me ha un vero interesse.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Adoro essere umiliato!


Quello anche io, qualche minutino va bene, basta che poi si trombi, oppure a me mi cominciano un po' a girare le palle

Ti fa così anche a te?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello anche io, qualche minutino va bene, basta che poi si trombi, oppure a me mi cominciano un po' a girare le palle
> 
> Ti fa così anche a te?


La mia era un battuta, però qualche gioco di ruolo, se fatto bene con la persona giusta...


----------



## Skorpio (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La mia era un battuta, però qualche gioco di ruolo, se fatto bene con la persona giusta...


Sono d'accordo :up:

Per me la persona giusta è appunto quella che dopo mi fa trombare.

Le seghe sono seghe, ma la topa è la topa


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo :up:
> 
> Per me la persona giusta è appunto quella che dopo mi fa trombare.
> 
> Le seghe sono seghe, ma la topa è la topa


:up:
Ci sono dei minimi sindacali da rispettare


----------



## ipazia (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Adoro essere umiliato!





Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello anche io, qualche minutino va bene, basta che poi si trombi, oppure a me mi cominciano un po' a girare le palle
> 
> Ti fa così anche a te?





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La mia era un battuta, però qualche gioco di ruolo, se fatto bene con la persona giusta...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo :up:
> 
> Per me la persona giusta è appunto quella che dopo mi fa trombare.
> 
> Le seghe sono seghe, ma la topa è la topa


Te guarda questi due....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (23 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Te guarda questi due....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Colloqui franchi fra maschiacci svergognati :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (23 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Colloqui franchi fra maschiacci svergognati :rotfl: :rotfl:


il cane vi ci vorrebbe, altro che colloqui franchi...il cane! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> il cane vi ci vorrebbe, altro che colloqui franchi...il cane! :rotfl::rotfl:


Mandalo, ci facciamo pure quello!


----------



## oriente70 (23 Giugno 2017)

2 biglietti per il Luna Park sconto comitiva


----------



## ipazia (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mandalo, ci facciamo pure quello!


il cane non si manda...si prende....e grazie.... :carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu sei invidioso di tutte quelle macchinine e vuoi che giochi solo con te.
> 
> Se ti sembro offensiva smetto, io sto usando paradossi.


Scusa, visto solo ora... no no, continua, sta storia dell'invidia è verissima.
Quando non vai sul politicamente corretto dici cose molto interessanti.


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non pensi che potrebbe essere utile per te fare attenzione a ciò che chiedi?  E a chi lo chiedi...
> 
> Ringrazia, piuttosto che gioco, sei carne morbida, facile da spolpare:carneval:
> 
> Sei ancora un tenerello...



......Aggressiva una "lupa" con la luna piena.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> il cane vi ci vorrebbe, altro che colloqui franchi...il cane! :rotfl::rotfl:


La mia mamma me lo diceva sempre :mexican:

Disciplina!!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Scusa, visto solo ora... no no, continua, sta storia dell'invidia è verissima.
> Quando non vai sul politicamente corretto dici cose molto interessanti.


E no. Devi continuare tu.
Secondo te le terapie durano tanto perché il terapeuta vuole pagare il mutuo?
Anche  ma soprattutto perché da certi spunti deve partire una introspezione personale.
Ho parlato l'altro giorno un terapeuta che mi ha fatto morire dal ridere raccontando come si riavvolgono certi pazienti... "ancora la mamma?" "Vabbè parliamone un'altra volta " :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Te guarda questi due....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Credono ancora che li prendiamo sul serio

Tradimento.nei
Il portale sulle infedeltà e dei chiacchieroni


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credono ancora che li prendiamo sul serio
> 
> Tradimento.nei
> Il portale sulle infedeltà e dei chiacchieroni


E' una sfida?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no. Devi continuare tu.
> Secondo te le terapie durano tanto perché il terapeuta vuole pagare il mutuo?
> Anche  ma soprattutto perché da certi spunti deve partire una introspezione personale.
> Ho parlato l'altro giorno un terapeuta che mi ha fatto morire dal ridere raccontando come si riavvolgono certi pazienti... "ancora la mamma?" "Vabbè parliamone un'altra volta " :rotfl:


Guarda, mi sto un po' calmando e, tutto sommato, la cosa può essere molto semplice.
Ci siamo innamorati in modo preoccupante. Lei non ha figli e non avrebbe nessun problema a divorziare, io ne ho (non dico il numero perché è così raro che mi sgamano, ma più di tre) e non lo posso fare.
Non ce la fa più a sopportare la situazione, perché vuole di più e soffre anche il confronto con l'abbondanza di prole che c'è a casa mia.
Mi ha chiesto se ci provavo a fare un figlio con lei: le ho detto di no.
E' crollata e mi ha mandato a quel paese ed è tornata a fare quello che ha sempre fatto da quando è sposata: sta col marito ma, appena si fa avanti uno che le piace, si organizza e si fa la scopata. Anche con me ha cominciato così, ma con me ha continuato perché innamorata. Non le servo per scopare, da me voleva altro.

L'ultima storia probabilmente l'ha ispirata un po' di più: perché lui è ricco (ma ricco davvero, l'alta borghesia), più giovane di lui, con una bella moglie. Le potrebbe avere tutte ma ha scelto lei. Lei è contenta per questo, nella vita a volte bastano piccole soddisfazioni per dilatare l'ego.

E io? Soffro per essere stato mollato, soffro perché va con altri e non con me e sono pure invidioso perché se avessi un parco giochi come il suo forse riuscirei a distaccarmi anch'io.
Il tutto, ovviamente, nelle giuste dimensioni: non è che rischio l'esaurimento nervoso o di fare una cazzata. Malessere diffuso quando ci penso. Tutto qui.
Voi mi fate tanto bene!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Guarda, mi sto un po' calmando e, tutto sommato, la cosa può essere molto semplice.
> Ci siamo innamorati in modo preoccupante. Lei non ha figli e non avrebbe nessun problema a divorziare, io ne ho (non dico il numero perché è così raro che mi sgamano, ma più di tre) e non lo posso fare.
> Non ce la fa più a sopportare la situazione, perché vuole di più e soffre anche il confronto con l'abbondanza di prole che c'è a casa mia.
> Mi ha chiesto se ci provavo a fare un figlio con lei: le ho detto di no.
> ...


Quando cominci a riflettere su di te che se vieni scoperto finisci sotto un ponte?
Davvero un pelo (che poi non ce li ha più quasi nessuna) tira più un carro di buoi da mandare il cervello in pappa?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando cominci a riflettere su di te che se vieni scoperto finisci sotto un ponte?
> Davvero un pelo (che poi non ce li ha più quasi nessuna) tira più un carro di buoi da mandare il cervello in pappa?


Ecco, anche quello: da quando non ci vediamo sono più tranquillo, gestisco meglio tempi e situazioni mie, ho meno ansie, anche perché i messaggi tendono ad essere molto meno compromettenti.
Si, quando c'era la relazione vera e propria ero terrorizzato.
Paure che lei, non avendo figli, non ha: anche perché, secondo me, il marito rimarrebbe con lei lo stesso. 
Mia moglie mi ammazza invece.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ecco, anche quello: da quando non ci vediamo sono più tranquillo, gestisco meglio tempi e situazioni mie, ho meno ansie, anche perché i messaggi tendono ad essere molto meno compromettenti.
> Si, quando c'era la relazione vera e propria ero terrorizzato.
> Paure che lei, non avendo figli, non ha: anche perché, secondo me, il marito rimarrebbe con lei lo stesso.
> Mia *moglie* mi ammazza invece.


Come la capisco.
Mandami i dati in modo che le possa esprimere  solidarietà :carneval:


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credono ancora che li prendiamo sul serio
> 
> Tradimento.nei
> Il portale sulle infedeltà e dei chiacchieroni



inteso in generale (uomo/donna) immagino


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> inteso in generale (uomo/donna) immagino


Per ora sono in vantaggio gli uomini


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per ora sono in vantaggio gli uomini


...ma dai non ci credo.........


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per ora sono in vantaggio gli uomini


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ecco, anche quello: da quando non ci vediamo sono più tranquillo, gestisco meglio tempi e situazioni mie, ho meno ansie, anche perché i messaggi tendono ad essere molto meno compromettenti.
> Si, quando c'era la relazione vera e propria ero terrorizzato.
> Paure che lei, non avendo figli, non ha: anche perché, secondo me, il marito rimarrebbe con lei lo stesso.
> Mia moglie mi ammazza invece.


 accidenti avrebbe potuto far saltare tutto, se solo si fosse impuntata


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> accidenti avrebbe potuto far saltare tutto, se solo si fosse impuntata


Me la dice spesso questa cosa, dice che sono fortunato ad avere incontrato lei e non una vera stronza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Me la dice spesso questa cosa, dice che sono fortunato ad avere incontrato lei e non una vera stronza.


è si, senza figli lei avrebbe potuto far danni. Un minimo di coscienza l'ha.


----------



## stany (24 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mandalo, ci facciamo pure quello!


Ho la mia in calore.....ed è ancora vergine....però è un molossoide...quando pinza non molla!
(si parla di cani)


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Giugno 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ho la mia in calore.....ed è ancora vergine....però è un molossoide...quando pinza non molla!
> (si parla di cani)


meno male che hai chiarito,  e di chi parla? Mi hai fatto fare brutti pensieri


----------



## stany (24 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> meno male che hai chiarito,  e di chi parla? Mi hai fatto fare brutti pensieri


Per la muliera posso dire che è "vergine" (del mio) da febbraio 2016.....Poi non so se "pratica" ancora......Come già detto ,ho gettato la spugna.Lei è stata sempre molto portata al sesso,ma oggi sostiene che non le interessa più
....Ritornando ai cani,non posso escludere che la loro proverbiale fedeltà non venga compromessa da una confezione di wurstel proposta da uno sconosciuto .Naturalmente tendo a giustificare un cane caduto in tentazione,piuttosto che una moglie fedifraga....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Giugno 2017)

Stanotte ho avuto un tracollo. Sono entrato in un'altra fase, di dolorosa rassegnazione. Penso spesso a quello che ha fatto, ci soffro tanto, mi sento umiliato. È cambiata, non è più la persona di cui mi sono innamorato. Il dolore è la consapevolezza che quello che è successo sabato non me la restituirà mai più.
Adesso sono di nuovo solo, perché stare con una moglie come la mia significa essere soli. Solo di fronte alla vita, ai problemi, ai doveri. Solo senza un gesto d'affetto o una parola di conforto. Per non parlare del sesso.
 Non la lascio perché non me lo posso permettere: per i figli e perché finirei sotto un ponte.
Vado avanti perché so cosa è giusto e cos'è sbagliato. E quali doveri devo comunque compiere.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Stanotte ho avuto un tracollo. Sono entrato in un'altra fase, di dolorosa rassegnazione. Penso spesso a quello che ha fatto, ci soffro tanto, mi sento umiliato. È cambiata, non è più la persona di cui mi sono innamorato. Il dolore è la consapevolezza che quello che è successo sabato non me la restituirà mai più.
> Adesso sono di nuovo solo, perché stare con una moglie come la mia significa essere soli. Solo di fronte alla vita, ai problemi, ai doveri. Solo senza un gesto d'affetto o una parola di conforto. Per non parlare del sesso.
> Non la lascio perché non me lo posso permettere: per i figli e perché finirei sotto un ponte.
> Vado avanti perché so cosa è giusto e cos'è sbagliato. E quali doveri devo comunque compiere.


Ma quanti anni hai? 7?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2017)

Veramente non se ne può più di uomini e donne piagnucolosi come bimbetti che vogliono tanto essere amati.
Ma di amare, che significa impegno, fatica, dolore, sacrificio, adattabilità, non passa loro per la testa.
Poi si scelgono dei peluche da cui farsi amare e si lamentano pure quando il peluche passa a un altro più piagnucoloso e si stufa di essere un peluche.

Questo fa figli come conigli e poi si sente solo perché la moglie non lo coccola.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo fa figli come conigli


L'Italia si estingue e questa signora si permette battute del genere verso chi, molto responsabilmente e con sale in zucca, manda avanti la vita.


----------



## Lostris (24 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> L'Italia si estingue e questa signora si permette battute del genere verso chi, molto responsabilmente e con sale in zucca, manda avanti la vita.


Ma davvero, di tutto quello che ha scritto, è questa la cosa che ti ha dato più fastidio?


----------



## trilobita (24 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> L'Italia si estingue e questa signora si permette battute del genere verso chi, molto responsabilmente e con sale in zucca, manda avanti la vita.


È una battuta,vero?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Giugno 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma davvero, di tutto quello che ha scritto, è questa la cosa che ti ha dato più fastidio?


Definisca coniglio qualcuno della sua famiglia. Non si permetta certe uscite con chi non conosce.


----------



## trilobita (24 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Definisca coniglio qualcuno della sua famiglia. Non si permetta certe uscite con chi non conosce.


Aaahhh,per questo...capito.
Tranquillo,non è un'offesa,è "Un'asserzione".
Lei non è offensiva,è "assertiva"....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> L'Italia si estingue e questa signora si permette battute del genere verso chi, molto responsabilmente e con sale in zucca, manda avanti la vita.


Chi non li fa come un coniglio non si va a tormentare per una amante che lo eccita tanto. Responsabilmente pensa ai propri figli e alla moglie che porta avanti la famiglia.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi non li fa come un coniglio non si va a tormentare per una amante che lo eccita tanto. Responsabilmente pensa ai propri figli e alla moglie che porta avanti la famiglia.


La solita convinzione che solo la moglie porta avanti la famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La solita convinzione che solo la moglie porta avanti la famiglia.


Se hai il cervello dedicato alla tizia e non puoi mollare tutto solo per non finire sotto un ponte altroché che è tua moglie che porta avanti tutto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se hai il cervello dedicato alla tizia e non puoi mollare tutto solo per non finire sotto un ponte altroché che è tua moglie che porta avanti tutto.


Rido di tanta corretta ingenuità.
Buonanotte


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Rido di tanta corretta ingenuità.
> Buonanotte


Ma un minimo di autocritica no?
Ce le hai sfracellate per sapere se magari chissà la tua amante sarebbe tornata da te perché tu la ami, anzi no, sei intrigato dalla sua promiscuità, no non è vero sei geloso, ah che sesso sublime, sì forse torna da me, saremmo perfetti, peccato che ho fatto tanti figli (da svenuto?) e dai cresci che ormai hai un po' di figli più maturi di te!


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un minimo di autocritica no?
> Ce le hai sfracellate per sapere se magari chissà la tua amante sarebbe tornata da te perché tu la ami, anzi no, sei intrigato dalla sua promiscuità, no non è vero sei geloso, ah che sesso sublime, sì forse torna da me, saremmo perfetti, peccato che ho fatto tanti figli (da svenuto?) e dai cresci che ormai hai un po' di figli più maturi di te!


Guarda che faccio: ti quoto


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un minimo di autocritica no?
> Ce le hai sfracellate per sapere se magari chissà la tua amante sarebbe tornata da te perché tu la ami, anzi no, sei intrigato dalla sua promiscuità, no non è vero sei geloso, ah che sesso sublime, sì forse torna da me, saremmo perfetti, peccato che ho fatto tanti figli (da svenuto?) e dai cresci che ormai hai un po' di figli più maturi di te!


Questo l'accetto e le tue sferzate su questo tema mi fanno riflettere più di quello che pensi. Ma la battuta dei figli come conigli, che sottolinea ignoranza, incapacità di controllare gli istinti e irresponsabilità non esiste.
Che devo dirti, quella donna manda in pappa il mio cervello. Non dico che è colpa sua: ma su di me ha quest'effetto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Questo l'accetto e le tue sferzate su questo tema mi fanno riflettere più di quello che pensi. Ma la battuta dei figli come conigli, che sottolinea ignoranza, incapacità di controllare gli istinti e irresponsabilità non esiste.
> Che devo dirti, quella donna manda in pappa il mio cervello. Non dico che è colpa sua: ma su di me ha quest'effetto.


E questo non è da assecondare. O sì?


----------



## mistral (25 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Stanotte ho avuto un tracollo. Sono entrato in un'altra fase, di dolorosa rassegnazione. Penso spesso a quello che ha fatto, ci soffro tanto, mi sento umiliato. È cambiata, non è più la persona di cui mi sono innamorato. Il dolore è la consapevolezza che quello che è successo sabato non me la restituirà mai più.
> Adesso sono di nuovo solo, perché stare con una moglie come la mia significa essere soli. Solo di fronte alla vita, ai problemi, ai doveri. Solo senza un gesto d'affetto o una parola di conforto. Per non parlare del sesso.
> Non la lascio perché non me lo posso permettere: per i figli e perché finirei sotto un ponte.
> Vado avanti perché so cosa è giusto e cos'è sbagliato. E quali doveri devo comunque compiere.


Sicuro di non aver contribuito a questo gelo ?
Non può essere un problema di surplus lavorativo ed emotivo che tua moglie deve affrontare avendo tanti figli da accudire?
Se tu per più di tre anni hai avuto tutto questo tempo per sollazzarti fisicamente e mentalmente  con l'amante,credo poco che tu sia stato così presente con tua moglie.
Non può essere che da quando hai in testa questa donna,il problema dell'incomunicabilita nasca da te che avendo chi ti ascolta ,ti asseconda ,ti indirizza e ti porta tutti i giorni al luna park perdi interesse a relazionarti  con quella rompi palle di tua moglie che ha l'ardire di comunicarti problemi,spese  e stanchezza?
Te lo chiedo perché mio marito ai tempi della sua relazione e anche l'anno prima,quando l'altra fungeva da "saggia" consigliera ,le cose tra noi andavano sempre peggio e l'incomunicabilita era tangibile.
Lui raffrontandosi con l'altra la quale  essendo interessata ad ottenere ciò che voleva ,cercava di ragionare su altri livelli,aveva reso il nostro dialogo estraneo a noi.Parlavamo due lingue diverse ,completa incomunicabilta ,ma chi aveva cambiato lingua era lui.Odiosamante ed insopportabilmente cambiato.Alla fine passavo io per quella che si era indurita e non faceva più gesti amorevoli,ma con lui era come carezzare un serpente a sonagli.
E ti posso garantire che non avevo le visioni.Mi suocera mi chiedeva cosa avesse perché non lo riconosceva nemmeno lei ,idem le persone intorno a noi e i figli che cercavano di stargli alla larga anche se lui li ignorava  parecchio,c'era solo per moniti e punizioni .Anche le sue foto di quel periodo restituiscono il volto di un uomo teso e stralunato.Io andavo dietro a ciò che mi restituiva.Gli sarebbe bastato poco per farmi tornare indietro.


----------



## mistral (25 Giugno 2017)

E credimi,per due anni mi sono interrogata su come fossimo finiti a quel punto.Come era cominciata questa crisi nera che è poi sfociata nel tradimento.
Davo la colpa all'adolescenza dei figli che lui aveva preso male,al lavoro ,alla salute,a mille cose banali .
Fino a che dopo due anni dalla scoperta non ho messo gli occhi su alcune mail che loro si scambiavano già più di un anno prima dell'inizio della relazione.
Il gioco che faceva lei era evidentissimo,lui non lo vedeva .Lo ha visto chiaro dopo,a mente lucida.
Anche lei sposata e senza figli,che avrebbe desiderato,matrimonio che descriveva al capolinea tante frasi ad effetto ,parte recitata della povera fragile indifesa con tanti bisogni  in cerca dell'eroe di turno.
Durante la loro relazione faceva battute sul fatto di avere un figlio loro ,lo voleva coinvolgere su tutti i livelli.
Fatto sta che i figli da lui desideratissimi (ne avrebbe fatti ancora) erano diventati un peso.
Un peso era gestirli,un peso era seguirli,tutto era una palla.
Poi ho avuto la certezza vedendo anche la storia del fratello,che sono due uomini facilmente manipolabili e ,nel caso di mio marito parecchio ingenuo e con poco senso di analisi .
Mi sa che tutte queste storie sono fondamentalmente uguali.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Giugno 2017)

Beh, di sicuro la presenza di un'altra non fa bene ad una coppia, anche se io ho tenuto meglio il baricentro in casa di tuo marito.
Mia moglie è sempre stata austera, ma dalla nascita del primo figlio è peggiorata giorno dopo giorno. E ben prima che io cominciassi a guardarmi intorno.
Mi rendo conto in questi anni di aver mandato mille segnali di voler essere salvato da sta tizia, ma niente.
Una mia amica, cui ho confessato tutto e che la conosce, senza che io mi sia assolutamente lamentata di mia moglie, ha detto "se fosse solo un po' meno fredda non saresti qui". Ma anche qui, come per l'amante, non è colpa sua se è così, se non è un terremoto di affetto e di erotismo. Ma prima era meglio, quindi qualcosa si può fare.
Per il momento rimango in piedi proprio grazie ai figli, ai quali dedico tanto tempo ed energia e mi ripagano con un affetto smisurato.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2017)

Certamente è più facile fare l'uomo con una donna adulta che fa la capricciosetta e la smorfiosetta ma poi dà la soddisfazione di farsi sottomettere nel sesso, che fare l'uomo adulto che si assume davvero le responsabilità della vita che ha costruito.


----------



## Divì (25 Giugno 2017)

Ma quanti figli hai?????!!!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Giugno 2017)

Ieri ho fatto l'uomo, ho preso mia moglie e ho fatto quello che una coppia deve fare regolarmente, senza farsi prendere dalla pigrizia.
Beh, sinceramente non è stato affatto male 
Comincio a sentire i benefici effetti di una sorta di "the day after": io e la mia (ormai sicuramente ex) amante siamo consapevoli del fatto che dobbiamo stare lontani.
La vita continua nei binari giusti, senza le continue (e faticose) correzioni che dovevo dare al treno in marcia.
Ritorno ad essere ogni giorno di più me stesso, a curare i miei spazi.
Insomma, sto meglio così.
Grazie a tutti voi, questi sono stati giorni difficili, culmine di un processo iniziato mesi fa: e qui ho trovato una valvola di sfogo efficace.
Ora quello che c'era prima si può dire che è finito. Devo solo stare attento che non ricominci una nuova fase.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ammazza invece.


Ah, si ?
Beh, questa 'consapevolezza' dovrebbe farti desistere da ogni ulteriore 'contatto'...scusami ma l'hai sfangata fino ad ora, non vorrai mica farti beccare proprio quando la storia è ormai andata...


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah, si ?
> Beh, questa 'consapevolezza' dovrebbe farti desistere da ogni ulteriore 'contatto'...scusami ma l'hai sfangata fino ad ora, non vorrai mica farti beccare proprio quando la storia è ormai andata...


E mica è facile tirare la barca in spiaggia


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Giugno 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E mica è facile tirare la barca in spiaggia


Beh, se la barca ormai fa acqua e la riva è vicina...voglio dire, il tempo del vento in poppa sembra passato da un pezzo (lì capisco che è molto più difficile tirare la barca in spiaggia)


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah, si ?
> Beh, questa 'consapevolezza' dovrebbe farti desistere da ogni ulteriore 'contatto'...scusami ma l'hai sfangata fino ad ora, non vorrai mica farti beccare proprio quando la storia è ormai andata...


Traditore si, scemo no!


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Traditore si, scemo no!


Sai bene che non dipende solo da te, vero ?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Giugno 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sai bene che non dipende solo da te, vero ?


Questo lo sa solo Dio


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Giugno 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Questo lo sa solo Dio


:up::up::up:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Luglio 2017)

Aggiornamento.
Premettiamo: so che la mia figura di "traditore tradito dall'amante" non suscita simpatia e risulta alquanto ridicola.
Però si soffre e io ci sto soffrendo da matti. In un forum che si occupa di tradimenti penso che abbia posto anche quest'aspetto.
Venerdì ho avuto un momento di cedimento e l'ho contattata: ho trovata porta spalancata e braccia aperte, come se non stesse aspettando altro.
Sabato scambi di messaggi d'amore e anche di foto osé da parte sua. Voglia di rivedersi conclamata.
Però... la sofferenza per quello che mi ha fatto (un giorno ve lo spiegherò in dettaglio, così mi capirete meglio) non è per nulla diminuita, anzi. E l'angoscia è cominciata a crescere.
Domenica avevo la netta sensazione che mi preparavo ad entrare nel vicolo cieco finale. In fin dei conto dopo la sua ultima "impresa" io non ho avuto più contatti con lei. Se la riprendo, se facciamo di nuovo l'amore insieme, la sensazione di essere stati traditi aumenterà. E con essa la gelosia e la paura che tutto questo si possa ripetere (e, ovviamente, si ripeterebbe, ormai c'è il precedente).
E poi, ancora, riprendere a farmi mezza città di corsa per vederla un paio di ore; sopportare i suoi continui riferimenti alla mia famiglia, i suoi malumori perché non faccio certe scelte e, scusatemi ma è così, la sua cattiveria di donna senza figli.
A questo devo aggiungere lo sforzo per far stare tutto dentro nei tempi e la difficoltà a non distrarsi in famiglia per pensare a questa stronzetta che forse mi ha preso i sensi più che il cuore.
Insomma, domenica ho fatto marcia indietro e lei se ovviamente l'è presa. Come se la prende lei ovviamente: in modo freddo, glaciale, sempre pronta a passare ad altro.
Qui c'è non solo da salvare la mia famiglia, ma il bene più prezioso che ho: la mia intelligenza, la mia mente, che non può vivere fissata su questa cosa. Ma ha bisogno di correre, pensare, analizzare, spaziare libera...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Aggiornamento.
> Premettiamo: so che la mia figura di "traditore tradito dall'amante" non suscita simpatia e risulta alquanto ridicola.
> Però si soffre e io ci sto soffrendo da matti. In un forum che si occupa di tradimenti penso che abbia posto anche quest'aspetto.
> Venerdì ho avuto un momento di cedimento e l'ho contattata: ho trovata porta spalancata e braccia aperte, come se non stesse aspettando altro.
> ...


La cosa migliore sono le ultime due righe.

Il resto è superficie.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cosa migliore sono le ultime due righe.
> 
> Il resto è superficie.


Almeno ho scritto qualcosa di buono, va...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Almeno ho scritto qualcosa di buono, va...


Mamma mia come sei sulla difensiva!
Rilassati!
Quelle righe le hai scritte tu e finalmente parlano di te.
Ti sei spaventato da rispondere in questo modo?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mamma mia come sei sulla difensiva!
> Rilassati!
> Quelle righe le hai scritte tu e finalmente parlano di te.
> Ti sei spaventato da rispondere in questo modo?


No, anzi, sono contento che ti siano piaciute...


----------



## Divì (5 Luglio 2017)

Pensavo qualche giorno fa che io un coinvolgimento obnubilante di questo tipo non l'ho mai provato.

Essere attratta in modo irresistibile sapendo chiaramente che si tratta di qualcosa che non mi porterà da nessuna parte, ma ciononostante continuare per l'impossibilità di sottrarmi .....

Eppuresono una persona appassionata e piena di vita.

Non so se provare invidia o pietà


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Pensavo qualche giorno fa che io un coinvolgimento obnubilante di questo tipo non l'ho mai provato.
> 
> Essere attratta in modo irresistibile sapendo chiaramente che si tratta di qualcosa che non mi porterà da nessuna parte, ma ciononostante continuare per l'impossibilità di sottrarmi .....
> 
> ...


Forse non hai mai cercato/desiderato/voluto una relazione obnubilante così come non hai mai voluto l'eroina.

Io non ho mai neanche voluto la nicotina :mexican:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non hai mai cercato/desiderato/voluto una relazione obnubilante così come non hai mai voluto l'eroina.
> 
> Io non ho mai neanche voluto la nicotina :mexican:


Si, è una droga, non riesci più a sottrarti.  Se . ti sottrai vai in crisi di astinenza.
Purtroppo abbiamo ripreso a vederci. Tutto sto casino alla fine era finalizzato a smettere.
Abbiamo fallito.
D'altra parte io ero già alla ricerca dell'alternativa.
Ormai sono nel circolo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fine di un incubo... ?...
> 
> O inizio di un incubo?....
> 
> ...


Avevi ragione tu


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Avevi ragione tu


Che è successo?? 

Ha mostrato la coscia e hai ceduto..? 

Niente gelosia mi raccomando, sei impegnato e non puoi permettertelo.

Andare, consumare, godere, bruciare, morire. In silenzio 

Niente domande niente bugie 

Battute a parte, che è successo??


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che è successo??
> 
> Ha mostrato la coscia e hai ceduto..?
> 
> ...


Ha mostrato il culo e ho ceduto


----------



## Skorpio (5 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ha mostrato il culo e ho ceduto


Al culo non si comanda  :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (5 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ha mostrato il culo e ho ceduto


Guarda che culo!!!!!! Che hai tu


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Al culo non si comanda  :carneval:





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Guarda che culo!!!!!! Che hai tu


:rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Battute a parte, che è successo??


Beh, ci siamo riavvicinati in modo parecchio burrascoso, come potrete immaginare: tra improperi e insulti da parte mia.
Tutto è cominciato da un suo banale "mi manchi".
Devo essere sincero: ha tanti difetti ma è di una chiarezza unica. Poteva dirmi mille balle convenzionali, ha detto quello che pensava.
Suo punto di vista: esasperata dalla situazione, ha deciso di mollare. Una volta mollato lei è tornato alla sua vita di sempre. Mi ha anche detto "di cosa ti sorprendi, tu sai che io sono così". E la sua vita di sempre è avere mille richieste, scegliere con calma quella che più le piace, organizzarsi minuziosamente e passare all'azione.
Me l'ha detto chiaro e tondo che il tipo le è piaciuto e che il rapporto sessuale è stato di livello (lascio perdere le parole esatte). "Perché dovrei mentirti?".
Però, sempre a detta sua, lei non è nella situazione psicologica di una volta: in testa ha comunque sempre me. E queste cose non le bastano più.

Se mi baso sulla fredda razionalità sarei propenso a crederle, perché ha detto cose sgradite che potrebbero portare l'altro a mollare.
 Ma, ovviamente, il dubbio ce l'ho: perché è tornata indietro subito dopo? Aveva pronta già un'altra uscita con un altro: perché l'ha prontamente annullata (amore per me o scarso interesse per quest'altro)? Non poteva fare lo stesso con Rockfeller?

Dentro di me sento che quello che dice è vero ma che (consapevolmente o meno) escluda l'interesse che ha provato per quest'altra persona (o meglio, per il suo conto in banca). Secondo me si era fatta qualche film presto deluso: ma è andata fino in fondo per capire che margini c'erano.
Non si sono più sentiti da quel sabato. Me la vedo delusa che, tra domenica e lunedì, pensa che con me era diverso, che io ci tenevo veramente. 

E quindi:


riccardo1973 ha detto:


> La verità: lui se l'è trombata e si è stufato del giocattolo e quindi lei è tornata dal suo porto sicuro finchè non si presenterà la prossima crisi ed occasione...le persone fragili non lo fanno per cattiveria ma per loro natura....hanno un continuo bisogno di conferme ed attenzioni e fidati, troveranno sempre qualcuno bravo e scaltro che le farà sentire al centro dell'attenzione e questo per loro diventa una droga che li sostiene e li fa sentire vivi!


per l'appunto...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Me l'ha detto chiaro e tondo che il tipo le è piaciuto e che il rapporto sessuale è stato di livello (lascio perdere le parole esatte). "Perché dovrei mentirti?".


È stata brutale, ma schietta.. apprezza la schettezza

Fosse stata "delicata" sarebbe stato giusto apprezzare la delicatezza.

Non esistono qualità assolute, ma qualità che si sanno apprezzare

Anche se c'è chi disprezzerebbe praticamente tutto :rotfl: (bontà sua)

Una volta da una donna alla quale ero molto legato, ed alla quale voglio tuttora molto bene, ricevetti un SMS

Non era CHIARAMENTE un SMS per me (non sto a entrare nei dettagli)

Risposi: ma... Sei sicura che fosse per me?

Mi rispose: no, non era per te. Mi spiace. Sappi solo che qualunque cosa tu decida, io a te ci tengo.

Non feci nulla, e non chiesi più nulla

Zitti e pedalare :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (6 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È stata brutale, ma schietta.. apprezza la schettezza
> 
> Fosse stata "delicata" sarebbe stato giusto apprezzare la delicatezza.
> 
> ...


Scusami se chiedo,ma la mia capacità neuronale ormai è irrimediabilmente compromessa....lei torna da te perché l'altro è meno prestazionale a letto?
Se è così,hai da stare ben tranquillo....
Tua moglie ha le corna,ma sono una cifra infinitesimale rispetto a quelle già pronte,belle e confezionate sullo.scaffale della tua femme fatale,devi solo prepararti ad indossarle.
Anche il trend dei cuckold è in vertiginosa ascesa...
Chiedo venia,ho sbagliato a quotare,era destinato a Orbus terzus


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusami se chiedo,ma la mia capacità neuronale ormai è irrimediabilmente compromessa....lei torna da te perché l'altro è meno prestazionale a letto?Se è così,hai da stare ben tranquillo....Tua moglie ha le corna,ma sono una cifra infinitesimale rispetto a quelle già pronte,belle e confezionate sullo.scaffale della tua femme fatale,devi solo prepararti ad indossarle.Anche il trend dei cuckold è in vertiginosa ascesa...Chiedo venia,ho sbagliato a quotare,era destinato a Orbus terzus


non ho capito la domanda

se la riformuli in modo meno nebuloso ti rispondo volentieri


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È stata brutale, ma schietta.. apprezza la schettezza
> 
> Fosse stata "delicata" sarebbe stato giusto apprezzare la delicatezza.
> 
> ...


Concordo :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (6 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> non ho capito la domanda
> 
> se la riformuli in modo meno nebuloso ti rispondo volentieri


No ho sbagliato indirizzo,mi rivolgevo a terzius


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Scusami se chiedo,ma la mia capacità neuronale ormai è irrimediabilmente compromessa....*lei torna da te perché l'altro è meno prestazionale a letto*?
> Se è così,hai da stare ben tranquillo....
> Tua moglie ha le corna,ma sono una cifra infinitesimale rispetto a quelle già pronte,belle e confezionate sullo.scaffale della tua femme fatale,devi solo prepararti ad indossarle.
> Anche il trend dei cuckold è in vertiginosa ascesa...
> Chiedo venia,ho sbagliato a quotare,era destinato a Orbus terzus


No no, anzi, mi ha detto che lo è stato di brutto.
Anche se, ve lo dico, con lei sarebbe prestazionale chiunque. Anch'io, che sono una mezza schifezza , con lei mi esalto da morire.
Quindi.
Sarebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) tornata perché non riesce più (o non riesce ancora) a tornare alla sua vita precedente.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (6 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È stata brutale, ma schietta.. apprezza la schettezza
> 
> Fosse stata "delicata" sarebbe stato giusto apprezzare la delicatezza.
> 
> ...


Ecco, sapessi quanti "mi spiace" ho dovuto sentire sti giorni? Uno detto con una smorfia di sofferenza.
Ecco, alle tipe così spiace sempre. :rotfl:
(rido per non piangere)


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2017)

*...*



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ecco, sapessi quanti "mi spiace" ho dovuto sentire sti giorni? Uno detto con una smorfia di sofferenza.
> Ecco, alle tipe così spiace sempre. :rotfl:
> (rido per non piangere)


ma guarda.. saper ridere di se stessi.. saper vedere la "caricatura" di noi così come può vederla chi è da fuori, e saperne ridere anziché offendersene, è una qualità rara

e preserva da ogni aggressione deliberata che proviene dall'esterno

anche se non è questo il tuo caso, perché il suo intento, a quanto è dato da capire dai fatti, non era certamente ferirti


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, è una droga, *non riesci* più a sottrarti.  Se . ti sottrai vai in crisi di astinenza.
> Purtroppo abbiamo ripreso a vederci. Tutto sto casino alla fine era finalizzato a smettere.
> Abbiamo fallito.
> D'altra parte io *ero già alla ricerca dell'alternativa.*
> Ormai sono nel circolo.


Lo sai che hai praticamente scritto "sono imbecille"?


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai che hai praticamente scritto "sono imbecille"?


Ta daaaa'


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma guarda.. saper ridere di se stessi.. saper vedere la "caricatura" di noi così come può vederla chi è da fuori, e saperne ridere anziché offendersene, è una qualità rara
> 
> e preserva da ogni aggressione deliberata che proviene dall'esterno
> 
> anche se non è questo il tuo caso, perché il suo intento, a quanto è dato da capire dai fatti, non era certamente ferirti


Concordo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ta daaaa'


Ognuno proietta qui la propria esperienza...


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ognuno proietta qui la propria esperienza...


Non ti è piaciuto il ta daaaaa


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non ti è piaciuto il ta daaaaa


Blaise, tu mi fai morire, se devo quotare tutto con :rotfl: spammo l'intero forum
ahahahah


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Luglio 2017)

La vicenda ha avuto ulteriori sviluppi, diciamo che sono gli spasmi di un amore che muore di morte non naturale.
A me dopo la sua ultima impresa sono venute le crisi di panico, non mi dò pace che sia entrata in quel motel con un altro quando sapeva che io ero solo ad aspettarla (si, la famigliola era in vacanza).
Lei d'altra parte nasconde qualcosa su quella storia: non so cosa sia davvero successo ma per nonfarsi più sentire lui qualcosa deve essere successa.

Sta di fatto che non c'è da parte di tutti e due una gran voglia di andare avanti. Lei mi è sembrata un po' fredda, io forse più disperato che davvero voglioso di lei.
Sta di fatto che su questa storia si sono accumulate migliaia di scorie e siamo ad un punto di blocco.
Io sono mentalmente bloccato: soprattutto, adesso rivelo questo particolare, non amo più mia moglie e lei non ama più me. Ci legano solo i figli.

Il passo decisivo andava forse fatto prima: adesso lei si è anche molto riappoggiata al marito e non mi sembra intenzionata a perdere questa fonte di equilibrio.
E io continuo a non voler mollare i figli. Non mi basterebbe vederli una volta ogni due settimane.

Mi rendo conto di aver spiegato meno di quello che serve per capire la situazione e di aver usato il forum soprattutto per sfogarmi.
Il mondo degli adulteri è un mondo infernale, fa del male a tutti: sicuro che era così sbagliato punirli severamente?


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La vicenda ha avuto ulteriori sviluppi, diciamo che sono gli spasmi di un amore che muore di morte non naturale.
> A me dopo la sua ultima impresa sono venute le crisi di panico, non mi dò pace che sia entrata in quel motel con un altro quando sapeva che io ero solo ad aspettarla (si, la famigliola era in vacanza).
> Lei d'altra parte nasconde qualcosa su quella storia: non so cosa sia davvero successo ma per nonfarsi più sentire lui qualcosa deve essere successa.
> 
> ...


io inizierei a fare respiri profondi sai....

ho la sensazione che tu stia correndo a rotta di collo....respira...serve lucidità per valutare le situazioni...e quando si tratta di valutazione di processo i risultati serve per un momento metterli da parte. 

Per riprenderli in un secondo momento. 

Inizia a respirare.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Luglio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> io inizierei a fare respiri profondi sai....
> 
> ho la sensazione che tu stia correndo a rotta di collo....respira...serve lucidità per valutare le situazioni...e quando si tratta di valutazione di processo i risultati serve per un momento metterli da parte.
> 
> ...


Grazie Ipazia, ma lo sta già facendo, da giorni.
La cosa buffa è che è vero che corro a rotta di collo, ma sto girando in tondo.
E ritorno sempre negli stessi punti, più debole e più affannato di prima.
Devo fermarmi.
E respirare...


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Grazie Ipazia, ma lo sta già facendo, da giorni.
> La cosa buffa è che è vero che corro a rotta di collo, ma sto girando in tondo.
> E ritorno sempre negli stessi punti, più debole e più affannato di prima.
> *Devo fermarmi.
> E respirare...*


Sì


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Grazie Ipazia, ma lo sta già facendo, da giorni.
> La cosa buffa è che è vero che corro a rotta di collo, ma sto girando in tondo.
> E ritorno sempre negli stessi punti, più debole e più affannato di prima.
> Devo fermarmi.
> E respirare...


Non stai bene. Sei estremamente contraddittorio.
Non hai pensato di rivolgerti a qualcuno?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non stai bene. Sei estremamente contraddittorio.
> Non hai pensato di rivolgerti a qualcuno?


Si, lo sto pensando...
Anche se non sono così contradditorio come sembra. Sono entrato per raccontare un epilogo, che poi epilogo non è stato.
Non ho mai spiegato la mia situazione.
Adesso non ne ho voglia, mi sono solo sfogato.
Ma comunque è verissimo che non sto bene. Vediamo, se mi rendo conto di soccombere a tutte queste emozioni negative mi faccio seguire.


----------



## twinpeaks (10 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, lo sto pensando...
> Anche se non sono così contradditorio come sembra. Sono entrato per raccontare un epilogo, che poi epilogo non è stato.
> Non ho mai spiegato la mia situazione.
> Adesso non ne ho voglia, mi sono solo sfogato.
> Ma comunque è verissimo che non sto bene. Vediamo, *se mi rendo conto di soccombere a tutte queste emozioni negative mi faccio seguire*.


Meglio prima, specialmente se senti di essere incrodato, come gli alpinisti in parete che non possono più nè scendere nè salire.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Si, lo sto pensando...
> Anche se non sono così contradditorio come sembra. Sono entrato per raccontare un epilogo, che poi epilogo non è stato.
> Non ho mai spiegato la mia situazione.
> Adesso non ne ho voglia, mi sono solo sfogato.
> Ma comunque è verissimo che non sto bene. Vediamo, se mi rendo conto di soccombere a tutte queste emozioni negative mi faccio seguire.


La tizia penso che sia stata solo un detonatore.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tizia penso che sia stata solo un detonatore.


Una cosa mi pare più o meno certa (ti ho letto attentamente). TRE ANNI E MEZZO di storia 'extra' (fosse anche solo sesso, ma non è così, non è solo quello, non può essere solo quello se dura così tanto) dimostrano che - come scrivi - non sei più innamorato di tua moglie. E da un bel pò, anche.


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> adesso lei si è anche molto riappoggiata al marito e non mi sembra intenzionata a perdere questa fonte di equilibrio.
> E io continuo a non voler mollare i figli. Non mi basterebbe vederli una volta ogni due settimane.


Il 'ritorno a casa' della tua bella è - a mio avviso - la conseguenza della batosta ricevuta dall'ultimo in ordine di tempo. 
Il tempo di riprendersi e....


----------



## Lostris (10 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La vicenda ha avuto ulteriori sviluppi, diciamo che sono gli spasmi di un amore che muore di morte non naturale.
> A me dopo la sua ultima impresa sono venute le crisi di panico, non mi dò pace che sia entrata in quel motel con un altro quando sapeva che io ero solo ad aspettarla (si, la famigliola era in vacanza).
> Lei d'altra parte nasconde qualcosa su quella storia: non so cosa sia davvero successo ma per nonfarsi più sentire lui qualcosa deve essere successa.
> 
> ...


Ecco io non capisco molto questa cosa.. perché dovresti vederli così poco?

Con la separazione consensuale la custodia non è congiunta?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ecco io non capisco molto questa cosa.. perché dovresti vederli così poco?
> 
> Con la separazione consensuale la custodia non è congiunta?


Perché gli serve immaginare questo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ecco io non capisco molto questa cosa.. perché dovresti vederli così poco?
> 
> Con la separazione consensuale la custodia non è congiunta?


Penso si riferisca ai weekend


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tizia penso che sia stata solo un detonatore.


Assolutamente si



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Una cosa mi pare più o meno certa (ti ho letto attentamente). TRE ANNI E MEZZO di storia 'extra' (fosse anche solo sesso, ma non è così, non è solo quello, non può essere solo quello se dura così tanto) dimostrano che - come scrivi - non sei più innamorato di tua moglie. E da un bel pò, anche.


Lo penso anch'io. Diciamo che ad Aprile ha deciso un cambio di paradigma: non ottengo ciò che più profondamente voglio, vedo almeno di ottenere qualcosa di "concreto". La prima è andata male ed è tornata da me, probabilmente per capire se c'ero ancora. Ha visto che ci sono e l'interesse è subito scemato. Cosa farà adesso, però, lo sa solo lei.



Lostris ha detto:


> Ecco io non capisco molto questa cosa.. perché dovresti vederli così poco?
> 
> Con la separazione consensuale la custodia non è congiunta?


Sta cosa dell'affidamento congiunto non mi entra in testa... in effetti...


----------



## Divì (10 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Assolutamente si
> 
> 
> Lo penso anch'io. Diciamo che ad Aprile ha deciso un cambio di paradigma: non ottengo ciò che più profondamente voglio, vedo almeno di ottenere qualcosa di "concreto". La prima è andata male ed è tornata da me, probabilmente per capire se c'ero ancora. Ha visto che ci sono e l'interesse è subito scemato. Cosa farà adesso, però, lo sa solo lei.
> ...


Se anche tua moglie non ti ama più e tenete a loro insieme potete trovare una soluzione.....


----------



## ciliegia (10 Luglio 2017)

Da quello che leggo il problema principale mi sembra che il tuo matrimonio è finito, aldilà di come e se potrebbe andare con l'amante.


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Assolutamente si
> 
> 
> Lo penso anch'io. Diciamo che ad Aprile ha deciso un cambio di paradigma: non ottengo ciò che più profondamente voglio, vedo almeno di ottenere qualcosa di "concreto". La prima è andata male ed è tornata da me, probabilmente per capire se c'ero ancora. Ha visto che ci sono e l'interesse è subito scemato. Cosa farà adesso, però, lo sa solo lei.
> ...


..per quel poco che ho letto penso che tu debba risolvere una questione per volta.
la prima in ordine è ritrovare te stesso.
Ben trovati a tutti gli amici del forum.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Luglio 2017)

ciliegia ha detto:


> Da quello che leggo il problema principale mi sembra che il tuo matrimonio è finito, aldilà di come e se potrebbe andare con l'amante.


È finito e non mi rassegno. Purtroppo dipende da me solo in minima parte.



delfino curioso ha detto:


> ..per quel poco che ho letto penso che tu debba risolvere una questione per volta.
> la prima in ordine è ritrovare te stesso.
> Ben trovati a tutti gli amici del forum.


Si, ritrovare me stesso. Adesso voglio solo essere lasciato in pace.


----------



## Foglia (11 Luglio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ecco io non capisco molto questa cosa.. perché dovresti vederli così poco?
> 
> Con la separazione consensuale la custodia non è congiunta?


Con la consensuale l'affidamento e' congiunto o disgiunto a seconda di quello che concordemente scelgono i coniugi. Idem con la giudiziale, dove però all'accordo dei genitori si sostituisce la decisione di un giudice. Con la riforma, oramai in vigore da anni, il regime. "normale" prevede l'affidamento congiunto, passibile di deroghe che investono l'interesse dei minori. Non bisogna però fare confusione tra affidamento e collocamento. Il primo attiene esclusivamente alla facoltà di scegliere  (in via congiunta o esclusiva, appunto) alcune linee guida ordinarie che attengono alla educazione ed in generale alla gestione del minore. E' auspicabile un affidamento esclusivo, per intenderci, quando i genitori sono talmente in disaccordo tra loro che qualsiasi decisione dell'uno e' investita dal "niet" dell'altro.

Il collocamento invece riguarda le modalità e i tempi di frequentazione dei genitori con il minore. Di solito è stabilito in misura prevalente presso un coniuge. Il "timore" di vedere il figlio ogni due settimane non è così peregrino. Di norma chi non ha il collocamento prevalente presso di sé  (parlo ovviamente a livello statistico) vede i figli a w.e. Alternati, a volte con un pernottamento infrasettimanale. Ponti alternati, festività alternate, vacanze divise da concordare. Questo è lo schema tipo.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Con la consensuale l'affidamento e' congiunto o disgiunto a seconda di quello che concordemente scelgono i coniugi. Idem con la giudiziale, dove però all'accordo dei genitori si sostituisce la decisione di un giudice. Con la riforma, oramai in vigore da anni, il regime. "normale" prevede l'affidamento congiunto, passibile di deroghe che investono l'interesse dei minori. Non bisogna però fare confusione tra affidamento e collocamento. Il primo attiene esclusivamente alla facoltà di scegliere  (in via congiunta o esclusiva, appunto) alcune linee guida ordinarie che attengono alla educazione ed in generale alla gestione del minore. E' auspicabile un affidamento esclusivo, per intenderci, quando i genitori sono talmente in disaccordo tra loro che qualsiasi decisione dell'uno e' investita dal "niet" dell'altro.
> 
> Il collocamento invece riguarda le modalità e i tempi di frequentazione dei genitori con il minore. Di solito è stabilito in misura prevalente presso un coniuge. Il "timore" di vedere il figlio ogni due settimane non è così peregrino. Di norma chi non ha il collocamento prevalente presso di sé  (parlo ovviamente a livello statistico) vede i figli a w.e. Alternati, a volte con un pernottamento infrasettimanale. Ponti alternati, festività alternate, vacanze divise da concordare. Questo è lo schema tipo.


Il problema è la disponibilità di spazi e la vicinanza di questi spazi ai luoghi di normalmente frequentati dai figli.
Sotto questo profilo sarei messo proprio male.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il problema è la disponibilità di spazi e la vicinanza di questi spazi ai luoghi di normalmente frequentati dai figli.
> Sotto questo profilo sarei messo proprio male.


Ma prima o poi la mogliera avrà le sue esigenze fisiologiche.... e in quel momento saranno comunque cazzi amari.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il problema è la disponibilità di spazi e la vicinanza di questi spazi ai luoghi di normalmente frequentati dai figli.
> Sotto questo profilo sarei messo proprio male.


Perchè ?
Difficoltà a trovar casa vicino alla loro ?
(perchè è abbastanza ovvio che in caso di separazione sarai tu a dover lasciare l'attuale abitazione)


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma prima o poi la mogliera avrà le sue esigenze fisiologiche.... e in quel momento saranno comunque cazzi amari.


questo già si scalda... :rotfl:
magari è una schifezza, che ne sai


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè ?
> Difficoltà a trovar casa vicino alla loro ?
> (perchè è abbastanza ovvio che in caso di separazione sarai tu a dover lasciare l'attuale abitazione)


soldi, i dannati soldi..


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> soldi, i dannati soldi..


Andò vai. Statt' a' casa. Senza soldi non si cantano messe.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Andò vai. Statt' a' casa. Senza soldi non si cantano messe.


:rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Mica ha torto [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION]...
'ndo cazzo vai se la separazione dovesse portarti a conseguenze drammatiche dal punto di vista economico ?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (11 Luglio 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mica ha torto [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION]...
> 'ndo cazzo vai se la separazione dovesse portarti a conseguenze drammatiche dal punto di vista economico ?


Infatti... e chi si muove.
Ma Blaise fa morire


----------



## Orbis Tertius (12 Luglio 2017)

Giusto per chiudere il topic: la mia prima intuizione si può reputare giusta. E devo fidarmi più della mia capacità di mettere insieme fatti e circostanze che delle parole dette da qualcuno per uno scopo mirato: a volte pecco di ingenuità. 
Allora, ha approfittato di uno scontro verbale avvenuto a fine Marzo per tentare una nuova strada. Visto che non riusciva ad avere figli, non riusciva a stare con chi voleva, almeno beccare uno con i soldi.
Con il quale le sarebbe andato bene anche fare solo l'amante.
Il resto lo sapete: secondo me ha fatto qualche passo falso per cui il tizio deve aver pensato "se aspiri solo a quello ti faccio vedere io". Ristorante di lusso, serata in giro su un'auto da 80.000 euro, motel, scopata e...sparito.
Non sono mie supposizioni, ho solo messo insieme cose che lei mi ha detto.
Ma la nostra storia era comunque consunta: lei ha probabilmente solo voluto vedere se c'ero ancora; io riprendermi ciò che consideravo mio.
Ma la voglia di ricominciare non c'è per nessuno dei due: lei sta lasciando in pace me, io sto lasciando in pace lei.
Oggi mi ha detto che, per la prima volta da anni, è senza scheletri nell'armadio: ha avuto altre due relazioni lunghe (sommandole) 1 anno e mezzo prima di me. Se dice che solo adesso non ha scheletri, significa che in questi tre mesi e passa il ragazzone denaroso di buona famiglia non è stato solo "una scopata e via". Era uno scheletro.
Cosa cambia? Nulla, ma tutto diventa più spiegabile e anche accettabile: ha lasciato una storia che non portava a nulla per un'altra strada, seppur discutibile.
E poi, sono sincero, un po' c'ho goduto per la mazzata che ha preso: da una battuta ("servo solo per scopare") ho capito che ne è uscita molto scossa. 
Lei sta facendo in conti con sé stessa, io con me stesso.
La mia tempesta interiore si è acquietata. Speriamo duri.
Al limite apro un altro capitolo del racconto (speriamo di no).
Grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno sostenuto, legnato e divertito.


----------



## Divì (13 Luglio 2017)

Libero! Pronto per nuove eccitanti avventure ....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Giusto per chiudere il topic: la mia prima intuizione si può reputare giusta. E devo fidarmi più della mia capacità di mettere insieme fatti e circostanze che delle parole dette da qualcuno per uno scopo mirato: a volte pecco di ingenuità.
> Allora, ha approfittato di uno scontro verbale avvenuto a fine Marzo per tentare una nuova strada. Visto che non riusciva ad avere figli, non riusciva a stare con chi voleva, almeno beccare uno con i soldi.
> Con il quale le sarebbe andato bene anche fare solo l'amante.
> Il resto lo sapete: secondo me ha fatto qualche passo falso per cui il tizio deve aver pensato "se aspiri solo a quello ti faccio vedere io". Ristorante di lusso, serata in giro su un'auto da 80.000 euro, motel, scopata e...sparito.
> ...


Da quello che hai scritto si capisce che ti piaceva tanto l'idea di essere ricercato GRATIS da una donna che costa tanto perché ti faceva sentire superiore a tanti altri uomini che hanno i soldi e vedi più potenti di te. Attento che questo meccanismo non continui a piacerti.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Giusto per chiudere il topic: la mia prima intuizione si può reputare giusta. E devo fidarmi più della mia capacità di mettere insieme fatti e circostanze che delle parole dette da qualcuno per uno scopo mirato: a volte pecco di ingenuità.
> Allora, ha approfittato di uno scontro verbale avvenuto a fine Marzo per tentare una nuova strada. Visto che non riusciva ad avere figli, non riusciva a stare con chi voleva, almeno beccare uno con i soldi.
> Con il quale le sarebbe andato bene anche fare solo l'amante.
> Il resto lo sapete: secondo me ha fatto qualche passo falso per cui il tizio deve aver pensato "se aspiri solo a quello ti faccio vedere io". Ristorante di lusso, serata in giro su un'auto da 80.000 euro, motel, scopata e...sparito.
> ...


Ogni tanto na' bottarella anche alla mogliera non guasta


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ogni tanto na' bottarella anche alla mogliera non guasta


Anche perché se esagera con l'astinenza coniugale,rischia di trovare il posto occupato...


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Anche perché se esagera con l'astinenza coniugale,rischia di trovare il posto occupato...


Vedi, poi dicono che io vado con l'ascia.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ogni tanto na' bottarella anche alla mogliera non guasta





trilobita ha detto:


> Anche perché se esagera con l'astinenza coniugale,rischia di trovare il posto occupato...





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vedi, poi dicono che io vado con l'ascia.


:rotfl:
siete meglio di zelig


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da quello che hai scritto si capisce che ti piaceva tanto l'idea di essere ricercato GRATIS da una donna che costa tanto perché ti faceva sentire superiore a tanti altri uomini che hanno i soldi e vedi più potenti di te. Attento che questo meccanismo non continui a piacerti.


No guarda, è il contrario: mi sono sentito rodere per essere stato spodestato da uno ricco e potente.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> No guarda, è il contrario: mi sono sentito rodere per essere stato spodestato da uno ricco e potente.


Ma è lo stesso. La competizione con gli altri maschi è sempre al centro.
Se sciogli il nodo poi stai meglio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è lo stesso. La competizione con gli altri maschi è sempre al centro.
> Se sciogli il nodo poi stai meglio.


La competizione con gli altri maschi è la cosa più naturale che esista.
Poi magari ci sono le ossessioni. Che non ho, almeno non sotto questo profilo.
Tu ponevi il problema del confronto con "quelli che hanno soldi". 
Questo confronto è un reale problema, che si ha intorno ai vent'anni: non è simpatico vedere certi personaggi fare da asso piglia tutto.
Poi il problema tende a sfumare sempre di più, fino a sparire: le donne cominciano a capire che non ci sono abbastanza maschi ricchi per tutte le femmine desiderabili. E spostano l'attenzione su altri fattori: sempre di sicurezza, ma più che sicurezza economica, sicurezza di vita (è attento alle mie esigenze? sa gestire una famiglia? è attraente? è simpatico così sono sicuro di non annoiarmi? sa cavarsela?). E se sei intelligente (e io lo sono) sai che ci sono mille fattori con cui giocare.
E ottenere ciò che vuoi.
In questo caso però ti rendi conto che quando entrano in gioco i soldi, il tavolo salta.
Ma è normale: anzi, in questo caso, quasi consolatorio.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La competizione con gli altri maschi è la cosa più naturale che esista.
> Poi magari ci sono le ossessioni. Che non ho, almeno non sotto questo profilo.
> Tu ponevi il problema del confronto con "quelli che hanno soldi".
> Questo confronto è un reale problema, che si ha intorno ai vent'anni: non è simpatico vedere certi personaggi fare da asso piglia tutto.
> ...


No.
Il problema di quelli che hanno i soldi è di chi vuole le donne che preferiscono quelli che hanno i soldi.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Il problema di quelli che hanno i soldi è di chi vuole le donne che preferiscono quelli che hanno i soldi.


Difficile questa! Quanti secondi ho?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Difficile questa! Quanti secondi ho?


Mi sembra facile. Del resto se sostituisci donna con la Ferrari è uguale.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra facile. Del resto se sostituisci donna con la Ferrari è uguale.


In effetti lei per me è una Ferrari... comincio a capire dove vuoi arrivare...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da quello che hai scritto si capisce che ti piaceva tanto l'idea di essere ricercato GRATIS da una donna che costa tanto perché ti faceva sentire superiore a tanti altri uomini che hanno i soldi e vedi più potenti di te. Attento che questo meccanismo non continui a piacerti.


Ecco, adesso direi che hai ragione...
Però... c'è un però... il marito è più squattrinato di me e non ha un briciolo della mia cultura.
Lei è sempre stata cercata da quelli ricchi, è vero: ma solo "per farsi un giro" (vedi allegoria della "Ferrari"). L'ultimo caso ha dell'eclatante.
Solo io e il marito, da buoni sfigati, ci siamo aggrappati come le cozze.
Inizio a tirare qualche conclusione.
Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ecco, adesso direi che hai ragione...
> Però... c'è un però... il marito è più squattrinato di me e non ha un briciolo della mia cultura.
> Lei è sempre stata cercata da quelli ricchi, è vero: ma solo "per farsi un giro" (vedi allegoria della "Ferrari"). L'ultimo caso ha dell'eclatante.
> Solo io e il marito, da buoni sfigati, ci siamo aggrappati come le cozze.
> ...


Prego


----------



## stany (13 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ecco, adesso direi che hai ragione...
> Però... c'è un però... il marito è più squattrinato di me e non ha un briciolo della mia cultura.
> Lei è sempre stata cercata da quelli ricchi, è vero: ma solo "per farsi un giro" (vedi allegoria della "Ferrari"). L'ultimo caso ha dell'eclatante.
> Solo io e il marito, da buoni sfigati, ci siamo aggrappati come le cozze.
> ...


Il marito aveva (ha ancora!?)qualche "particolare" qualificante....e non è cultura e non i soldi...che sarà?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Luglio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Il marito aveva (ha ancora!?)qualche "particolare" qualificante....e non è cultura e non i soldi...che sarà?


L'asseconda in tutto...


----------



## stany (14 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> L'asseconda in tutto...


Allora capisco la cozza....Poveraccio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ho riletto tutto il topic: mamma mia se ero fuori di zucca. E ripetitivo da morire. Ossessionato da pochi, monotoni aspetti.
Era solo una droga: tre mesi di astinenza totale e tutto è tornato alla normalità.
Con tutto quello che "normalità" vuole dire...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ho riletto tutto il topic: mamma mia se ero fuori di zucca. E ripetitivo da morire. Ossessionato da pochi, monotoni aspetti.
> Era solo una droga: tre mesi di astinenza totale e tutto è tornato alla normalità.
> Con tutto quello che "normalità" vuole dire...


Eh


----------



## Farabrutto (25 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ho riletto tutto il topic: mamma mia se ero fuori di zucca. E ripetitivo da morire. Ossessionato da pochi, monotoni aspetti.
> Era solo una droga: tre mesi di astinenza totale e tutto è tornato alla normalità.
> Con tutto quello che "normalità" vuole dire...


È buffo. Leggendo il tuo primo topic... Mi sembra di vedere quello che vivo io in questi giorni. Ancora è presto. Spero che tre mesi bastino anche a me. Perché è dura, molto dura.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> È buffo. Leggendo il tuo primo topic... Mi sembra di vedere quello che vivo io in questi giorni. Ancora è presto. Spero che tre mesi bastino anche a me. Perché è dura, molto dura.


Durissima... io sono stato aiutato dalle vacanze.
Pensa solo che sta str... ti toglie spazi che sono tuoi, fossero anche solo mentali.
E che ha trasformato una bella avventura in una brutta faccenda. E dalle brutte faccende è bene starne fuori...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> È buffo. Leggendo il tuo primo topic... Mi sembra di vedere quello che vivo io in questi giorni. Ancora è presto. Spero che tre mesi bastino anche a me. Perché è dura, molto dura.





Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Durissima... io sono stato aiutato dalle vacanze.
> Pensa solo che sta str... ti toglie spazi che sono tuoi, fossero anche solo mentali.
> E che ha trasformato una bella avventura in una brutta faccenda. E dalle brutte faccende è bene starne fuori...


È proprio vero che le donne vengono da Venere e gli uomini da Marte.
Le donne sono entusiaste di avere occupati spazi mentali.


----------



## Farabrutto (25 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Durissima... io sono stato aiutato dalle vacanze.
> Pensa solo che sta str... ti toglie spazi che sono tuoi, fossero anche solo mentali.
> E che ha trasformato una bella avventura in una brutta faccenda. E dalle brutte faccende è bene starne fuori...


Io so solo che non so cosa inventarmi per non pensarla. Non le sento, non la vedo. Ho chiuso ogni collegamento con lei. Tutto. Eppure... C'ho sempre l'umore nero. E si vede. Gli altri se ne accorgono, perché invece ero uno sempre allegro. E non posso lamentarmi perché... Me la sono cercata. Lei è sempre stata libera di andarsene in ogni momento. E poi mi sento pure in colpa, perché ho tradito mia moglie e non se lo merita. Nero vedo nero su tutti i fronti. Pensavo di gestire bene la cosa ed i primi giorni sembrava così. Ora a distanza di settimane... Per niente. Non sono lucido.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Io so solo che non so cosa inventarmi per non pensarla. Non le sento, non la vedo. Ho chiuso ogni collegamento con lei. Tutto. Eppure... C'ho sempre l'umore nero. E si vede. Gli altri se ne accorgono, perché invece ero uno sempre allegro. E non posso lamentarmi perché... Me la sono cercata. Lei è sempre stata libera di andarsene in ogni momento. E poi mi sento pure in colpa, perché ho tradito mia moglie e non se lo merita. Nero vedo nero su tutti i fronti. Pensavo di gestire bene la cosa ed i primi giorni sembrava così. Ora a distanza di settimane... Per niente. Non sono lucido.


È ancora presto. Tu resisti. Comincerai a non pensarla e ti tornerà il buonumore.
E poi l'Inter e Icardi ti (ci) stanno dando una mano


----------



## Farabrutto (25 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> È ancora presto. Tu resisti. Comincerai a non pensarla e ti tornerà il buonumore.
> E poi l'Inter e Icardi ti (ci) stanno dando una mano


Beh si... Devi dire che dopo anni di amarezze...


----------

